# Anyone have a Romin saddle yet?



## Sit-n-spin

I was thinking to getting one of these. Anyone have any experience on one yet?


----------



## pdainsworth

My co-worker rode a 155 mm Romin (not yet in production... he rode it at Specialized's HQ)
and loved it. We have sold some, but have no feedback from customers yet.


----------



## _ulysses_

I'm curious too... eyed it at the LBS the other week. Couple things I noticed, as compared to the Toupe, it has a much wider nose and it isn't as flat, drops off a little more on the edges.. sort of rounder seat section. I'm curious to try it. I've had pretty good results with the Toupe, but it does tend to chafe a little at the edges of the seat.


----------



## Dr_John

> it has a much wider nose and it isn't as flat, drops off a little more on the edges.. sort of rounder seat section. I'm curious to try it. I've had pretty good results with the Toupe, but it does tend to chafe a little at the edges of the seat.


Good to hear. That's the primary reason I moved from Toupe to SLR.


----------



## DavidSmith

Have bought one (Black Spe Romin 143) for Xmas and will test from 26 December 2009 onwards. Will report shortly thereafter. Am replacing a Fizik Aliante, comfy but soft and heavy (260 grams).


----------



## Sit-n-spin

I was going to buy one and the guy at the lbs said they are great when your in the drops but awful if you ride on the hoods or top of the bars. I chose not to buy it.


----------



## mikeyp123

Sit-n-spin said:


> I was going to buy one and the guy at the lbs said they are great when your in the drops but awful if you ride on the hoods or top of the bars. I chose not to buy it.


I wonder if the guy at the shop actually tried the saddle. The marketing material states that the saddle is designed for more comfort when riding in the drops, but that doesn't mean they compromised riding on the hoods. Not calling him a liar, it just sounds a little suspicious. Did you ask him why?


----------



## Sit-n-spin

The guy I talked to actually owns one. It seems it was designed for racers who stay in the drops. He said riding on the hoods is unconfortable. I've known the guy for a while so I wasn't about to drop $150 to try and prove him wrong.


----------



## pvdvelde

*Romin*

Please make sure you are properly fitted to the saddle and you are using the correct size saddle.

This saddle is comfortable on the hoods and the drops, but the fit is key especially with this saddle shape.

Thanks!

Piet vand er Velde


----------



## DavidSmith

*Romin test ride results*

Bad weather here in France but I have about 200 miles on the new Romin saddle since Christmas. It's nice and comfy and lightweight at 201 grams, as weighed by myself.

I don't get the "it's a saddle for the drops" idea. Sounds, again, like pure hogwash. The Romin has a similar contour to the Fizik Aliante which was never hyped as a in-the-drops saddle. The Romin is comfortable and minimalist, with nice shape and style which definitely compliments a Specialized steed if you have one.

As for the LBS guru who declared the saddle expensive and uncomfortable...may I remind you that those are both subjective notions. I paid 79 euros here in France and it's comfy for my butt. End of discussion on this topic for me.


----------



## Sit-n-spin

Funny this thread just came back around. I talked to someone yesterday that has one and he loves it, He rides 90% of the time on the hoods and has no problems. Looks like its time to get one.


----------



## 4cmd3

Unfortunately they made the Romin models really really bland-looking.
Pinstripes? c'mon...


----------



## rosborn

4cmd3 said:


> Unfortunately they made the Romin models really really bland-looking.
> Pinstripes? c'mon...


Yeah, but it'll be under yer butt so you won't see the blandness of the pinstripes.


----------



## LOMartin

I have had my Romin SL 143mm saddle for a few weeks now. It's on a Specialized Elite 06'. 

The short: I love the saddle!!!

-Romin replacing a koobi tri 

I ride 2hrs a day on the flats here in Florida, U.S. No pians or discomfort of any kind.


----------



## DAVESAX36

I was about to get a 155 Romin tonight, but it says out of stock on specialized's website. Anybody know if they are in stock in show rooms but out of stock at the factory website? My toupe shell cracked and I gotta replace this seat soon.


----------



## PJ352

DAVESAX36 said:


> I was about to get a 155 Romin tonight, but it says out of stock on specialized's website. Anybody know if they are in stock in show rooms but out of stock at the factory website? *My toupe shell cracked and I gotta replace this seat *soon.


That could very well be a warranty issue. Before replacing it consider having your LBS contact Specialized.


----------



## Dr_John

> That could very well be a warranty issue. Before replacing it consider having your LBS contact Specialized.


 :thumbsup: Yep. I had one replace under warranty for that very reason, and the seat had about 12,000 miles on it. No questions asked.


----------



## DAVESAX36

thanks for the fast replies, guys. The guy at the shop suggested I contact specialized as well. I'll shoot them an email and probably send them the seat in hopes of getting one in return. I bit the bullet and bought an 08 model when I went to the shop saturday afternoon. If I get one as a warranty replacement, I'll never run out of seats...


----------



## goneskiian

I've got a couple rides on mine now. I really like it!

It seems to cradle my sit bones more than the Toupe I've grown accustomed to over the last couple years. That always made me feel like I was sitting on a shelf in a good way. Great support for the bones and no soft tissue pressure. The Romin is still very supportive but I don't feel that pressure on the sit bones.

Two thumbs up for me after 3 rides! I'll report back if that changes!

Cheers!


----------



## goneskiian

155's are available now. They had some at my LBS this week anyway.

LOVIN' IT! 

Cheers!


----------



## tyro

I have a Romin SL that I'm still testing. I find it quite comfortable. It pretty much disappears.

The only issue I am having with it deals with the width at the nose. My thighs rub on the nose to the point where I had a blister after a ~2 hr ride. Maybe the skin will toughen up and things will be fine. I hope I can get around it because it is a comfy saddle for the right bum.

I'm coming from a Fizik Arione.


----------



## axiom05

I am currently riding a Koobi Xenon; haven't quite made up my mind on this one yet. Previously I was using a Spec. Toupe. I really like the design of the Toupe for keeping pressure off where it doesn't belong. My problem with the Toupe is that my sit bones felt like they were grinding into the shell of the saddle. This is why I tried the Koobi which has more padding (but very firm). In terms of padding, how does the Romin compare (more, less, same)? Does the turned up rear of the saddle provide any additional support over the flat Toupe? Do you feel less pressure directly on sit bones? I am thinking of trying the Romin, but wonder if I will ever find the right saddle. :cryin: TIA.

Bob


----------



## goneskiian

Bob,
Definitely give the Romin a try. I felt the same way on the Toupe. Great for relieving pressure where it shouldn't be but the sit bones get rubbed a little raw. 

I have found the Romin to spread out that pressure yet still keep it off the blood vessels and nerves. Very comfy. 

If you ride a 143 Toupe you may like the 143 Romin but also try the larger 155.

Cheers!


----------



## dogrange

pvdvelde said:


> Please make sure you are properly fitted to the saddle and you are using the correct size saddle.
> 
> This saddle is comfortable on the hoods and the drops, but the fit is key especially with this saddle shape.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Piet vand er Velde


Is there some fitting for it other than the "assometer" that you sit on at the Specialized dealer to determine correct saddle width?


----------



## rosborn

You can measure your own sit bones. Take a string, squat and/or lay on your back with your legs over your head, feel for your sit bones, stretch the string from one sit bone to the other sit bone (measuring the outer edge of each). Take that measured distance and that is the saddle width you need. There really isn't any magic to the whole thing.


----------



## fallzboater

*Romin vs. Toupe impressions*

I've been using a previous-generation Toupe for a few weeks, popped a Romin on last night and rode a hilly (>9k' vert.) near-century on it, today, including some bad chip-seal. I really like the kick to the tail, which gives you something to push against while climbing (like the Aliante, or old Concor). It feels like I have to actively hold myself in place on the Toupe, especially with the slippery cover. On my previous long ride on the Toupe, I had some numbness after about 60 miles, and felt a bit bruised under the sit bones, neither of which were a problem on the Romin. The Romin padding is slightly thicker and firmer, so I don't tend to bottom out on the shell (I'm a relatively lean 195 lb). Lighter riders may find the shell a bit firm, but it worked well for me. The slightly more rounded edges to the forward half of the saddle are appreciated, but if I was going to change one thing, I'd make the nose a bit narrower. I'm not that crazy about the graphics; an all-black option, or some other color combinations would be nice (the red/white "Test" saddle looks better than the retail saddles, IMO). I intend to pick up my own Romin SL, tomorrow.


----------



## rosborn

I went in to one of the local bike shops that carry Specialized bikes and components. I was intent on purchasing a Romin saddle to replace the Avatar saddle that came on my 2009 Roubaix Comp. I really wanted the Romin. However, one look at the graphics and I knew it wasn't going to happen. See, my Roubaix is a blue tinted bike that looks black from a distance. The black Romin has white, red and gray stripes on it. My 105 components are black, my Aksium wheels are black, my 105 shifter/brake levers are black and my bar tape is black. Get the drift? My bike, for all intents and purposes, is black. I needed to replace my overly cushy Avatar saddle. I really did. I looked at the Toupes that they had in stock and they were all white. So, I ended up buying a black Alias saddle. Very happy with the Alias but would have bought the Romin if it came in all black.

I then head over to look at gloves. I needed to replace a pair of BG Gel gloves that my dog chewed up. I love the damn dog but I loved my gloves too. They really took the edge off the hand strain while biking. The only BG Gels gloves that three Specialized dealers had in stock were black with RED SHINY lycra between the fingers and RED stitching all over the place with a RED Specialized S on the index finger. My old BG Gel gloves were black and gray. Did I mention that I loved my old gloves? I am not a flashy guy and the black and RED gloves were just screaming flashy. I ended up ordering a pair of dark navy blue (darn near black) and off-white (more like gray) BG Gel gloves from Specialized. The gloves are great and I am in love again and, yes, my dog is still a member of the family.

My point in this mini rant is this - why the heck can't Specialized just make a black Romin saddle without all of the goofy off color graphics that would actually match the paint schemes of the fantastic lineup of Specialized bikes? And, why can't they just make a simple pair of all black gloves or gloves of a single color scheme? Like I said, I'm not a flashy guy. Goofy color schemes on saddles and RED SHINY lycra on gloves, not to mention RED stitching, is just a little too flashy for this non flashy guy.

When Specialized decides to make an all black Romin saddle I'll probably give it a try.


----------



## ShaneW

Any idea what the difference is between the Romin and the RominSL - is it just weight?


----------



## axiom05

As far as I can tell, the only difference is the material that the rails are made of. The SL uses hallow Ti to reduce weight.


----------



## fallzboater

Worst post ever.


----------



## rosborn

fallzboater said:


> Worst post ever.


The worst ever? Surely there have been worse.


----------



## fallzboater

You may be right; I haven't read all of them.


----------



## fwdbp

*Romin Tested and Approved*

On Memorial Day I tested a Romin 143m from my lbs. I rode 50 miles and felt no pain. My Roubaix Pro came with the Toupe Gel but the Romin is a definite upgrade.


----------



## dickey

What's the protocol for setting this saddle up? Leveling it is what i mean.


----------



## axiom05

I had mine level between the highest points of the rear and the nose. This felt right to me. I would start with this and then adjust to taste.


----------



## NealH

Agree, start with it level between the highest points (rear and nose). I've tried slight adjustments around this but, keep coming back to this baseline. This saddle is more sensitive to adjustments than a flat saddle like the Toupe or Alias so, take your time to tweak it in. It might be a little more comfortable than the flat saddles when sitting in its sweet spot - especially when in the drops. But if you like moving around, then you may prefer the Toupe, Flite, or other similar flat saddle. But the Romin is a good saddle.


----------



## wayne

*Is this the best set up?*

I've recently purchased a Romin saddle, other than this posting I haven't found any info on the proper tilt of this saddle. Is the consensus - level between the two highest points front to back?


----------



## ShaneW

Funny, I JUST bought mine today and was wondering the same thing. I would imagine the correct baseline would be to have the rails level wouldnt it??


----------



## ShaneW

Ok - so I just called a professional bike setup place and spoke to them about it. They said that the middle 1/3rd of the saddle should be level for a baseline setup. Essentially on the Romin he said that this will have the back kicked up a little and the tip slightly downward pointing. If you are trying to ride it level from back to tip you are going to experience numbness almost certainly.


----------



## dickey

or saddle sore


----------



## wayne

*Romin Saddle*

Basically what is considerd the middle 1/3 of the saddle?


----------



## ShaneW

Visually divide the saddle up from front to back into 3 pieces, ultimately I found that if you make sure the rails are level - you are at a perfect base setting and what is considered level for this saddle. If you want to be precise I guess just measure the saddle and divide it up to figure out the "perfect" middle 1/3rd.


----------



## wayne

*good advice*

Yes ShaneW dividing the saddle into 1/3's seems to be the trick. I've managed a few long rides and as of yet its working out well. No doubt due to the unique shape of this saddle its very sensitive to the slightest changes. Thanks


----------



## teapotter

I have this saddle, and have the 1/3 section pretty much level. This is the best saddle (for me) I've ridden. I think saddles are probably the most subjective component though. I've tried a lot of them, and this is the one I like best. I previously used the Toupe, which I also liked. Perhaps I'm a sucker for marketing, but this one feels better in the drops, in which during a race I'll mostly be.


----------



## OldChipper

Just a different point of view... I've ridden the old style Titanium Flite for years, but recently
went to get fitted for a new bike and the fitter recommended the Romin SL 143mm to reduce leg numbness I'd been experiencing. Epic fail. 36mi and 3,300' later and my legs still go numb but at least my sit bones feel like they've been beaten with a baseball bat. Also hate how grippy the saddle cover material is. I much prefer smooth grain leather that lets me, my shorts/chamois slide around a bit.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*Romin saddle ... I likey!*

+1 on the Romin saddle. Been riding on the Toupe for 2 years and was a good saddle. I installed the Romin saddle and tried it out using the same tick mark numbering as my Toupe on the rails. Didn't like it at first cuz it hurt. However, it should not have been adjusted using the same tick mark numbering as the Toupe since the Romin is longer.

I gave it another try but this time I adjusted the saddle forward more and I took it for a climb up Mt Diablo x 2 and wow! No pain and I felt planted like a bucket seat and it was more comfortable than the Fizik Aliante. It has a lip in the rear to keep you in the saddle when climbing and the wide nose in the front for those forward seated power climbs. It's a great saddle! I will attempt a Mt Diablo 4x repeat this weekend for preparation for the Death Ride. Planning to use this instead of the Aliante. The Aliante began to hurt after two repeats up the mountain due to not having the center channel cutout.

Some facts: Romin Pro 143 Team Saddle Carbon Rail = 163 grams. BONUS! It's lighter than my 180 gram Team Toupe Ti143!


----------



## rsschmidt

I also have a Romin Saddle. I have the Carbon railed version, and love it!!! Because of the curve of the saddle I had a hard time getting it "level" but now that I have my sweet spot I don't think I will ever have another saddle.


----------



## fallzboater

*10k miles on the Romin*

I've been using a Romin for fourteen months, and started using a Garmin 500 thirteen months ago. My Garmin reports that I've ridden 9,400 miles, with 664,000 feet of climbing. I did 151 miles last Saturday, and am looking for a double century route. I'm still really happy with the Romin!


----------



## trunkz22

How are you guys leveling the saddle? I have the front pointed slightly up. So far I love the saddle, no pressure from the cut out and I am loving climbing again. I've noticed that the saddle is pretty rigid. Was there a break in period or should I adjust the tilt a little bit?


----------



## fallzboater

trunkz22 said:


> How are you guys leveling the saddle? I have the front pointed slightly up. So far I love the saddle, no pressure from the cut out and I am loving climbing again. I've noticed that the saddle is pretty rigid. Was there a break in period or should I adjust the tilt a little bit?


Because of the kick to the tail of the saddle, I have the tail just a little higher than the nose, but the forward part of the saddle is still angled up somewhat. 

The padding is quite thin and stiff, and I don't feel like it breaks in much at all. The shape works really well for me, though. No locallized soreness, and no saddle sores. I've done two rides over 150 miles, one over 200 miles, and two mere centuries, in the last few weeks. 

My two favorite pair of bibs (one shorts, one knickers) are now Specialized, too. Better than my Pearl Izumi or Craft bibs, and much better than my team kit shorts.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

fallzboater said:


> Because of the kick to the tail of the saddle, I have the tail just a little higher than the nose, but the forward part of the saddle is still angled up somewhat.
> 
> The padding is quite thin and stiff, and I don't feel like it breaks in much at all. The shape works really well for me, though. No locallized soreness, and no saddle sores. I've done two rides over 150 miles, one over 200 miles, and two mere centuries, in the last few weeks.
> 
> My two favorite pair of bibs (one shorts, one knickers) are now Specialized, too. Better than my Pearl Izumi or Craft bibs, and much better than my team kit shorts.


I would think that would hurt!
I run mine as others have suggested with the middle third about level, tail up, nose down.


----------



## fallzboater

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> I would think that would hurt!
> I run mine as others have suggested with the middle third about level, tail up, nose down.


That's probably what I meant. The middle is curved, but fairly level, but the forward and back thirds are angled upwards. I'd suggest that most people who don't like the saddle initially try angling it a little more nose-up, to keep them farther back (setback may not be right either, of course).


----------



## SolidSnake03

Had a Romin for about 3 weeks and really could never get comfortable on it. I didn't have any soft tissue pain or hot spots which was great however it did a real number on my sit bones/lower end. The saddle never "disappeared" and was always there, could never find a real comfortable spot on it, was always moving around. 

Now I'm riding an Arione that seems to be much better on the sit bones/lower end however I'm getting some pretty bad hot spots/pain in the soft tissue. 

Sort of a toss up I guess....


----------



## trunkz22

This is exactly what I'm afraid of myself. The Arione was my previous saddle and disappeared except when under power. It would cause me to get numbness. I'll give this saddle a few more months and a little bit of tinkering before I write it off though.




SolidSnake03 said:


> Had a Romin for about 3 weeks and really could never get comfortable on it. I didn't have any soft tissue pain or hot spots which was great however it did a real number on my sit bones/lower end. The saddle never "disappeared" and was always there, could never find a real comfortable spot on it, was always moving around.
> 
> Now I'm riding an Arione that seems to be much better on the sit bones/lower end however I'm getting some pretty bad hot spots/pain in the soft tissue.
> 
> Sort of a toss up I guess....


----------



## SolidSnake03

trunkz22 said:


> This is exactly what I'm afraid of myself. The Arione was my previous saddle and disappeared except when under power. It would cause me to get numbness. I'll give this saddle a few more months and a little bit of tinkering before I write it off though.


I'm afraid my Arione might result in a similar fate if I start to up the mileage. After about 5-10miles the hot spots/perineum pain/discomfort is quite high in that I notice myself wiggling around to relieve it.

It might be something with the shape of the Romin or it's firmness in relation to my sit bones that caused it to beat them up a bit.

I'm going to give the Arione another week or so and maybe adjust the angle a bit to see if that changes the hot spots/warmth issues. If not then it will be going back and I might try a Toupe or something from Selle Italia.


----------



## trunkz22

It seems the two of us have similar bottoms, let me know which one you pick in the end =]. Keep testing... keep testing =]


----------



## SolidSnake03

I will let you know in about a week if the arione is here to stay or a toupe is in my future. I know saddle is one of those things that might take a long time to get just right....goldlocks analogy would fit here


----------



## cyclequip

SolidSnake03 said:


> I'm afraid my Arione might result in a similar fate if I start to up the mileage. After about 5-10miles the hot spots/perineum pain/discomfort is quite high in that I notice myself wiggling around to relieve it.
> 
> It might be something with the shape of the Romin or it's firmness in relation to my sit bones that caused it to beat them up a bit.
> 
> I'm going to give the Arione another week or so and maybe adjust the angle a bit to see if that changes the hot spots/warmth issues. If not then it will be going back and I might try a Toupe or something from Selle Italia.


This is the main design difference between Spec saddles and other traditional designs like the Arione. We evolved to sit on our ischials, not the soft tissues of the perineum. Given a choice between the adaptation period required to harden up the tissues between the ischials and the saddle, or the nerve and blood-flow restriction caused by perineal pressure, I'll go for the former every time. Your ischials will become used to the pressure over time. In addition, the brain really appreciates the proprioceptive feedback from the ischials and this will contribute to stabilising your pelvis on the bike.


----------



## SolidSnake03

cyclequip said:


> This is the main design difference between Spec saddles and other traditional designs like the Arione. We evolved to sit on our ischials, not the soft tissues of the perineum. Given a choice between the adaptation period required to harden up the tissues between the ischials and the saddle, or the nerve and blood-flow restriction caused by perineal pressure, I'll go for the former every time. Your ischials will become used to the pressure over time. In addition, the brain really appreciates the proprioceptive feedback from the ischials and this will contribute to stabilising your pelvis on the bike.


This is sort of what I was thinking as well regarding the design of Specialized saddles. I'm afraid that the burning/hot spot feeling of the Arione is not something that will just "go away" or adjust to, it seems that it is more like an irritation or something like that coming from perineal pressure/rubbing. 

I'm going to give the saddle a few more rides but if it doesn't go away or get better after a week or so and a few minor angle adjustments than I'm probably going to give the toupe a shot. Otherwise some of the Selle Italia designs look pretty interesting as well in regards to allowing room for the perineal area to "breathe"


----------



## SolidSnake03

Just got a toupe saddle yesterday and so far I have only taken it on one short ride. It seemed to be hitting my sit bones correctly however the ride was a bit...rough. The soft tissues area's were fine but the road seemed to be "extra" harsh overall. We will have to see how it turns out in the coming weeks.


----------



## trunkz22

More pain than the Romin saddle on the sit bones?


----------



## SolidSnake03

Possibly, going to need a few more rides to really know, I think it will need at least 100mile break in or so. I figure I need to really give my butt a chance to adjust here since the soft tissue feels fine.


----------



## wm07

I had a Arione before, didn't work out. Then came a Selle Italia SLR, not bad. After riding a friend's Romin for a two hours ride, I am sold! Didn't feel a thing after the ride, it really was disappeared.


----------



## SolidSnake03

It looks like I might actually end up back with my Romin due to the ebay seller not yet claiming the item after a failed USPS delivery. If this happens then I am going to try and get it set up again possibly. I reserve the thought that it may have been completely my own ineptitude at setting up the saddle perfectly. The swoop/curve to it was really throwing me off in regards to setting the thing up. We will see I guess.


----------



## jsedlak

I have one on the TT rig and am enjoying it... can sit back on it or on the tip without issue.

Previous saddles include stock Bontrager (2008) and Phenom SL Gel (2009?).


----------



## trunkz22

Update: Romin is getting more comfortable. From the start, I stopped having soft tissue pressure after I started using it. I believe I've 'broken' it in or i've just gotten use to its harshness. Rides on it have been very pleasant and will go with it in the long run. Now to decided what to put on the cross bike... =]


----------



## Wallstreet

This is the best saddle ever for me.

Measured my seat bones to 143 sizing on this lightweight seat. Worth it for painfree riding  & lightest weight. 

Pic of my SL Romin 2011


----------



## AntelopeTG

I wanted to add my feed back on this thread too. Rode my usual 20 mile loop with the 155 Romin today. Very nice saddle!! No numbness. I remembered the spots along the ride where the numbness would start on the Toupe +, no problem now. The Romin is definatly a sit on the sit bones saddle, which I like. Actually got to lower the saddle height 3/8/ inch do to the kick tail of the Romin, a nice side outcome for me. Thumbs up for sure on the 155 Romin for me.


----------



## Guod

I got a 143mm Romin Pro a couple months ago and have had a pretty good experience with it. I wouldn't say it's uncomfortable while riding on the hoods, that's where i am most of the time. Don't get too narrow of a width though, you might find yourself shifting from side to side to center it on your sit bones. I measured a bit under 143mm on the specialized fitting tool and going up a size was more comfortable.


----------



## mauiguy

i love my romin


----------



## motox155

Thanks for all the info, this has been a good thread for me.

I'll throw in my 2 pennies:

I've been riding the last year or so on an Aliante. While I liked the saddle, it always seemed to start getting a bit uncomfortable after a couple hrs...which seemed to be common with a lot of saddles I tried. I tested a few and they all felt okay to me on a short 20mi spin around the lake but the real issues showed up later.

Anyway, after reading this thread the Romin intrigued me, so much so I went to the LBS that sells Specialized and has the butt meter . I was right around borderline for the 143 but opted for the 155.

This saddle feels much different than the Aliante or the Selle Flite I was using earlier. It really places your weight on your sit bones...more so than the others. It is also firm. When I first rode with it I thought after about 20mi I made a mistake...it was killing my butt bones. Then I started messing with it's positioning...lowered it a bit and move back a little, that made a huge difference. I'm really liking it now. I only have put maybe 500 miles on it, and the longest ride was about 60 but I'm pretty used to it now. The main thing I'd say about this saddle is it's firm...but it seems to break in a bit with some time.


----------



## Natedogz

axiom05 said:


> .... Previously I was using a Spec. Toupe. I really like the design of the Toupe for keeping pressure off where it doesn't belong. My problem with the Toupe is that my sit bones felt like they were grinding into the shell of the saddle. This is why I tried the Koobi which has more padding (but very firm). In terms of padding, how does the Romin compare (more, less, same)? Does the turned up rear of the saddle provide any additional support over the flat Toupe? Do you feel less pressure directly on sit bones? I am thinking of trying the Romin, but wonder if I will ever find the right saddle. :cryin: TIA.
> 
> Bob


I had same experience with the Toupe, not good.


----------



## NealH

A Romin Expert will still put pressure on your sit bones but, by going with the larger Romin some pressure is mitigated due to more contact with your butt. The turned up rear suits some people and not others. This is a personal preference thing. However, when climbing the slightly turned up rear should work to your advantage. Its also important to have the set-back and tilt set properly for the rider (that means you). Its probably less tolerant of off adjustment than other flatter saddles, though to only a small extent. 

The Romin EVO is the new saddle (built on the Expert base) that incorporates more padding as a result of rider feedback. Its the Romin saddle to have if you suffer sit bone discomfort so seek one out or wait for Specialized to have these back in stock.


----------



## SolidSnake03

Picked up a Romin again after drastically changing my bike position. First test ride wasn't great but I think it will need a bit of toying with it to try and get the height/tilt/position set up. I was test riding an Antares first and have actually bought one since it impressed me quite a bit. The Antares felt pretty dang good so I figured I would buy one of those and a Romin and see how it goes. The loser will get sold.

I figure that if the Romin doesn't work out I might try and pick up a Toupe as well just to see. The size on the Romin by the way is 143mm, I tried a bunch of 130mm saddles and they all felt "too narrow" for me. Felt like I was firmly sitting on soft tissue/squishy stuff. 

Anyhow the next week or two should be interesting regarding saddles, figure one of them has to work out...


----------



## shb77

Just replaced the romin saddle that came with my tarmac expert (for some reason was black though the bar tape is white) for a toupe pro (carbon rails in white so it matches my bar tape!).
Have to say that whilst I initially thought that the romin was comfortable, the toupe feels great!


----------



## NJBiker72

The Romin on my Tarmac Pro has been fine. Perfectly comfortable up until 60 miles then feel it a bit. But not bad. Need more riding opportunities since getting this.


----------



## MRM1

motox155 said:


> Anyway, after reading this thread the Romin intrigued me, so much so I went to the LBS that sells Specialized and has the butt meter . I was right around borderline for the 143 but opted for the 155.


Why did you opt for the 155?

What is the difference between the Romin Comp Gel and the EVO Comp Gel?


----------



## motox155

MRM1 said:


> Why did you opt for the 155?


On recommendation of my LBS. He said I'd probably prefer it.


----------



## MRM1

motox155 said:


> On recommendation of my LBS. He said I'd probably prefer it.


So would you say you were just over 143 or more like somewhere in between. Wondering ... if the "AssoMeter" puts you at 149 are you better off going with a 155 or a 143? I was measured Tuesday and the LBS said I should be on a 143, but I did not get me actual measurement. So I did it myself per the on the back legs up method and I am coming up with about 137 to 139.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

MRM1 said:


> So would you say you were just over 143 or more like somewhere in between. Wondering ... if the "AssoMeter" puts you at 149 are you better off going with a 155 or a 143? I was measured Tuesday and the LBS said I should be on a 143, but I did not get me actual measurement. So I did it myself per the on the back legs up method and I am coming up with about 137 to 139.


I'm 130 and find the 155 much more comfortable, the only time the the 143 felt good was when I was in the drops which placed my sit bones closer together. The sides of the Romin saddle seem to drop off more than a flatter saddle (such as the Toupe) and I was told to "size up" I own a 155 Romin Comp and a 155 Romin EVO Expert and find the EVO saddle much more comfortable..the best saddle I've ever owned. Its not only has a bit more padding than the Romin but its also shaped a little different. :thumbsup:


----------



## craigebaker

*143 or 155?*

I measured 120 which according to Specialized means I should use the 143 saddle. I read several posts about people who measured for a 143 but sized up with positive results. The BG Fit guy at the LBS also said sizing up might be a good idea, so I'm patiently awaiting my order. I tested the 143 and liked it but it didnt disappear. I hope the 155 works out for me.


----------



## squareslinky

Anybody know if there is any weight restrictions to a Romin Pro (carbon rails). I am looking at upgrading.

Also is the main difference between the Romin and the Toupe just a small bit of padding and weight?


----------



## NealH

The difference between the Romin and the Toupe is profile. The Romin has the swag (aka Aliante) while the Toupe is flat. Padding depends on the particular model of each. Go check them out.

If you have to ask about a weight restriction, then you're too heavy. Get the Ti rail version.


----------



## craigebaker

*240 LB Limit*

Here's an excerpt from the Specialized Carbon Rail Saddle Instruction Guide:

"_*Specialized composite saddles are made to be lightweight, and are not suitable for all riders and all possible uses. The rider weight limit for this saddle is 240lb (109kg). Failure to follow this warning may result in a catastrophic failure of the saddle, causing serious personal injury or death.*_"


----------



## squareslinky

craigebaker said:


> Here's an excerpt from the Specialized Carbon Rail Saddle Instruction Guide:
> 
> "_*Specialized composite saddles are made to be lightweight, and are not suitable for all riders and all possible uses. The rider weight limit for this saddle is 240lb (109kg). Failure to follow this warning may result in a catastrophic failure of the saddle, causing serious personal injury or death.*_"


Thank you. I am clear by a few pounds. I have a romin now, the carbon rail is nice in the new one.


----------



## DAVESAX36

How many Romin Evo converts out there. I'm thinking of making the switch from regular romin to evo, if for nothing else, just to save my bibs. That old nose is too wide.


----------



## NealH

I just put an evo on order via the local shop. Specialized is very careful about inventory and I have no idea when these will actually be available to the general public (from stock). So I went ahead and ordered one. Projected delivery is January.


----------



## MRM1

After 2 Toupe Comp Gels (143 and 155) over a 2 month period, Got a Romin Comp Gell 143 last week. Way better on the sit bones. I was getting that "grinding the sit bones in the shell" feeling after about 5 miles on the Toupe. With the Romin, No numbness in the spooky parts. Enjoying the saddle pretty well so far. 

Wondering what the diff would be with the *EVO *Comp Gel, from my new Comp Gel. From the pics it seems shaped a little different, but Specy has the same generic line about the insides: _"Gel padding added to lightweight PU foam for increased comfort over longer rides"_ The Other more expensive Romin EVOs do not get described this way. Is this a misprint on one or the other of the Comps, or do the Romin Comp Gels really have the same insides in the pad department?


----------



## AntelopeTG

"I was getting that "grinding the sit bones in the shell" feeling after about 5 miles on the Toupe." 

That's exactly how I would have described my time on the Toupe Gel. The Romin has worked out great for me.


----------



## antifocus

Hi,

I want to ask here did anybody happen to weight their Romin Evo Expert?
I recently purchased a 143mm Evo Expert, but on my scale it is 232G, quite a big difference from the claimed 205G. 
Thanks.


----------



## clynch

*Romin EVO setup advice*

I have a standard Romin setup with the tail 1/64 higher than the nose(sorry no pic). This has been a trouble free setup for some time. I recently picked up a Romin EVO, which I cannot seem to get setup to my liking. I've tried mimicking the Romin, as the shell shape is so similar, but the results haven't been good. I've tried: nose down 1-2 degrees, nose up 1 degree, level the front 2/3, and the current setup of leveling the 2 highest points(pictured).

Anyone have setup tips or pictures of your EVO with a level in place? Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## SolidSnake03

AntelopeTG said:


> "I was getting that "grinding the sit bones in the shell" feeling after about 5 miles on the Toupe."
> 
> That's exactly how I would have described my time on the Toupe Gel. The Romin has worked out great for me.


Just got a 143mm Toupe a couple weeks ago and on the past few rides that exactly how it felt to me. The saddle seemed to be "digging in" to my underside. 

Ordered a 143mm Romin Evo with my LBS, I liked the original Romin however being a smaller dude I had problem with the wide nose. Looking forward to giving the Evo a shot, Spec said they narrowed the nose a bit :thumbsup:


----------



## Stumpy2011

So what is the verdict ?
Romin or Romin Evo ?

Currently riding the 143 Toupe+


----------



## SolidSnake03

Stumpy2011 said:


> So what is the verdict ?
> Romin or Romin Evo ?
> 
> Currently riding the 143 Toupe+


Not sure if that was directed at me but I would suggest trying both if you can. If not I feel like the Romin Evo would be a safer bet since with it Specialized addressed most of the major complaints people had about the Romin *nose too wide, really hard*

The Evo has a narrowed nose with a slight downturn to it and a bit more padding compared to the Romin. These things should suit a greater variety of riders than the original Romin.

I should be getting my Romin Evo's early next week, all the black colored Romin Evo's are backordered until the end of Jan but you can still get white one's.


----------



## trunkz22

I've been real comfy with the Romin after a short break in period. I don't even think the nose is all the wide myself. I'm coming off an Arione though and don't feel its that much wider. To each their own though!


----------



## TiRelax

*Long term test results*

If anyone wants the long term test results here are mine. I bought this saddle about 2.5 years ago. I liked it so much I both another one for my other bike a few months later. Never looked back. I like to ride in the drops on the Florida straights. But when on long rides or climbing the mountains in GA, I've never have an issue with numbness or comfort with the saddle.

That being said, on both saddles, about a year ago I noticed some wear on the front nose on both sides where my tights rub against it. This past summer I noticed all my expensive bib shorts were getting frayed in that area. On Thursday I went for a hard ride when at one time I stood to sprint, my shorts had strings caught in the saddle. My shorts are ruined as the front nose had cut all the way through them in the inside of my thighs and the nose is now totally bare.
A friend of mine with the same saddle is going through the same experience on his 1 year old saddle.

I guess time for new saddle.


----------



## SolidSnake03

TiRelax said:


> If anyone wants the long term test results here are mine. I bought this saddle about 2.5 years ago. I liked it so much I both another one for my other bike a few months later. Never looked back. I like to ride in the drops on the Florida straights. But when on long rides or climbing the mountains in GA, I've never have an issue with numbness or comfort with the saddle.
> 
> That being said, on both saddles, about a year ago I noticed some wear on the front nose on both sides where my tights rub against it. This past summer I noticed all my expensive bib shorts were getting frayed in that area. On Thursday I went for a hard ride when at one time I stood to sprint, my shorts had strings caught in the saddle. My shorts are ruined as the front nose had cut all the way through them in the inside of my thighs and the nose is now totally bare.
> A friend of mine with the same saddle is going through the same experience on his 1 year old saddle.
> 
> I guess time for new saddle.


I would look at the new Romin Evo, they narrowed the nose because of issues people were having with the old one. I actually called and talked to one of Specialized's tech people about it. That's what ultimately sold me on the Evo. I liked the original its just the nose was a problem.


----------



## TiRelax

Woah!! Thanks for the tip! Just checked out the info page on Specialized.com. It looks better than the Romin in my opinion (the EVO Expert) and I like the price. :thumbsup:

I think I will get that one today if my LBS has it in stock.


----------



## SolidSnake03

Hey no problem, I have been spreading the word when I can because I know a fair amount of people like you *myself included* that liked the original Romin EXCEPT the stupidly wide nose. I would hate to see people turn away from a saddle that worked for them when there is a "work around" aka the Evo to the problems they were having.

I'm getting an Evo Expert in White myself, should come in sometime this coming week, my LBS didn't have it in stock but managed to order one.


----------



## trip221

My Romin Evo Comp just showed up in the mail and it looks nice. The gel is not too soft and with the center cutout shouldn't add any unwanted pressure. 

I'm changing from a Selle Italia SLR with no cutout, and will post my impressions after a couple rides. Of course it's supposed to rain all weekend, but maybe it'll see some roller time.


----------



## SolidSnake03

Oh man still waiting on mine. I'm getting the Romin Evo Expert, was supposed to be in my LBS yesterday but still no sight of it


----------



## TiRelax

SolidSnake03, 
Yep. I called a couple of Specialized local shops, and they didn't have any in stock yet. Last week of Jan was their expected time frame. 

trip221, 
Did you order yours online? Where? All dealers online that seemed to carry it posted "Not permitted to ship". Probably not until local dealers begin to get their shipments in. I might still try locally, but if it's getting delayed I need a replacement pronto before my bibs all get ruined.


----------



## NealH

I just received my 155 evo Expert in white. Its a nice saddle although I probably should have gone with the 143. I'm sort of in the middle. But the saddle has a nice ergo cut to it and seems to provide even pressure for the most part - though the sit bones will take the most. I don't believe there is quite as much swag as I expected and this was a nice discovery. I worried about too much swag. So I am able to slide a cm or two up and back which can be nice to break the monotony of one position.


----------



## SolidSnake03

TiRelax said:


> SolidSnake03,
> Yep. I called a couple of Specialized local shops, and they didn't have any in stock yet. Last week of Jan was their expected time frame.
> 
> See my LBS told me 1/18 because I ordered a white one, the black are sold out until end of Jan but their system showed there were still a few white ones floating around. Oh well, I don't mind waiting a bit longer, my current toupe is starting to wear on my lower regions though


----------



## MRM1

Looking forward to your update on the EVO. I just swapped out the comp gel ... it was too hard for my arz. Wonder if the EVO has more pad than the comp gel.

Edit: Trying a Phenom Comp Gel. But already not liking it.


----------



## trip221

I ordered mine right off Specialized's website on Monday or Tuesday. 

I was measured right on the line between the 130 and 143 so decided to size up based on the recommendations I had read online.


----------



## Chadwick890

I have a Romin, i got it while i was getting a bike fit done. Cause my saddle was to narrow...would you believe i have 125mm sit bones the saddle was a Sella at 130mm. 
As soon as the fit started happening they raised the saddle and the Gents got a bit compressed  so he brought out a Romin and it fits well and they ride well so its a good saddle


----------



## SolidSnake03

Oh will you look at that! Their website them back in stock now, except the 155mm black or 130mm white. Hope my LBS gets my 143mm white today or tomorrow then


----------



## trip221

So I put my new Romin Evo on last night and hit the rollers for about half an hour (pulled my back 2 weeks ago, so didn't want to push it). At first it felt really comfortable, but then I started to feel all the weight being supported by my sit bones. Not real bad, I wasn’t wearing my best shorts, and nothing’s really comfortable on the rollers/trainer. Before this saddle I think most of my weight was on the taint, thus the occasional numbness. I still think I’m going to like it, just have to get used to it. And I may need to play with the position, maybe a little nose up due to the curves. It does seem to have one good place to sit, so if you like to go on the rivet it might not work for you. But I like it better than my old SLR and feel good knowing I’m still getting blood flow to the important parts!


----------



## dcorn

Yeah, I wouldn't judge it just by riding a bit on the rollers. Usually I can't go for more than 30-45 minutes on the rollers without getting a sore ass and hands, but I can go for hours on the road without either. 

My new Tarmac has a Romin Expert and it was pretty comfy for the 45 minutes or so on its inaugural ride. Although I may have been paying more attention to figuring out the Sram shifters than how the seat felt.


----------



## SolidSnake03

Finally got mine in yesterday at the shop! Went to go pick it up and WOW the white with the red S is pretty sharp looking. Unfortunately my bike is currently at the same shop being converted over from Shimano 105 to a SRAM Apex/Rival Mix so I will have to wait a few days for a ride report. Can't wait to test it out, the nose already looks better than the original for me *had issues with the width*.


----------



## TiRelax

I called my LBS yesterday to see if they have received new stock. The guy on the phone said some boxes had just come in from Specialized but they had no time in between customers to open them up yet and find out in the saddle were in there. :mad2: Will call back today.

The question I have is whether the rails are similar to those of the Romin. Meaning do they have a flat section or are they curved. The Romin very easy to install with the flat section whereas I had a Selle SMP and had a heck of a time getting it right since my carbon seatpost has very limited vertical adjustment capabilities.


----------



## SolidSnake03

The rails appear to be like those on the romin and the toupe if memory serves me correct, they dont appear to look abdnormal or unusual in any way to me, shouldnt be a problem to mount the saddle


----------



## Stumpy2011

SolidSnake03 said:


> Unfortunately my bike is currently at the same shop being converted over from Shimano 105 to a SRAM Apex/Rival Mix so I will have to wait a few days for a ride report.


May I ask why ? I assume the 105 is very similar to the Ultegra,maybe a few grams heavier.
I have the Ultegra group and my wife has the Rival on our 2012 Roubaix bikes.
Front shifting on her bike is terrible, Rear is confusing with the double-tap, Also when you are on the larger rear cog, and try to verify that, you may drop to a smaller cog...

We were new to Road riding when we bought the bikes, main reason I got her the Sram group was because it has a larger rear cog (32t) vs the Ultegra (28t) to help on the climbing.

I understand it's all a matter of personal preferences, so I would like to know why you prefer the Sram over the Shimano.

BTW, on my MTB, I prefer the Sram over the Shimano...
2x10 X0 vs XTR...:thumbsup:


----------



## SolidSnake03

Stumpy2011 said:


> May I ask why ? I assume the 105 is very similar to the Ultegra,maybe a few grams heavier.
> I have the Ultegra group and my wife has the Rival on our 2012 Roubaix bikes.
> Front shifting on her bike is terrible, Rear is confusing with the double-tap, Also when you are on the larger rear cog, and try to verify that, you may drop to a smaller cog...
> 
> We were new to Road riding when we bought the bikes, main reason I got her the Sram group was because it has a larger rear cog (32t) vs the Ultegra (28t) to help on the climbing.
> 
> I understand it's all a matter of personal preferences, so I would like to know why you prefer the Sram over the Shimano.
> 
> BTW, on my MTB, I prefer the Sram over the Shimano...
> 2x10 X0 vs XTR...:thumbsup:


Having ridden both Shimano and SRAM for quite a bit the SRAM is the winner for me no question. I have found the shifting to be more precise actually. Also, the hoods are a much better fit for my hands. In addition, I prefer the double tap feature to Shimano's 2 lever design, I like not having to throw my brake lever.

I really don't understand the terrible front shifting. If the FD is set up properly there shouldn't be anything wrong with it that would qualify as "terrible" shifting, I have heard that the Titanium Red FD had a lot of flex to it but the other models were just fine.

In addition, I do not AT ALL understand the confusing shifting. What is so confusing about the double tap system? It should take no more than a few rides and a tiny bit of thought before it becomes second nature. Took me no longer to learn than learning which lever went up a gear or down with Shimano's system.


----------



## trip221

SolidSnake03 said:


> Having ridden both Shimano and SRAM for quite a bit the SRAM is the winner for me no question.


Glad to hear this. I'm using 8 year old Chorus 10 and am looking at SRAM Force for my next bike. I don't like the fact that if you're in the largest cog and push for another one it will upshift, but I don't think they can engineer a way around that since you need the first click to upshift.

Good luck with your new saddle, hope you like it.


----------



## SolidSnake03

trip221 said:


> Glad to hear this. I'm using 8 year old Chorus 10 and am looking at SRAM Force for my next bike. I don't like the fact that if you're in the largest cog and push for another one it will upshift, but I don't think they can engineer a way around that since you need the first click to upshift.
> 
> Good luck with your new saddle, hope you like it.


Thanks, cant wait to try it out, yeh not sure about a work around for what your describing.

SRAM shifts very precise and quick as long as you set it up well and dont have any faulty parts or something. There may be some issues with sram/shimano mixing with shimanos 1 direction chains but if avoid those i dont see a reason for any problems


----------



## Stumpy2011

I opened a new thread
Sram Rival FD issues.


----------



## SolidSnake03

That is probably a good idea since there really shouldnt be problems, some more powerful riders have told me they feel the shimano fd is a bit more "solid" feeling but i have never actually heard sram being descibed as terrible or poor here aside from cases where there was actually a mechanical issue/problem with either the fd or cabling. 

The only fd i would worry about a bit would be the older titanium red ones otherwise you should be good to go

*edit*
One thing i just thought of is if she has short reach bars and or stem depending on how the cabling for the fd is run there might be too much of a bent or curve to the line which would impact/degrade shifting performance. Just a thought, was a tip a mechanic passed on to me recently regarding short reach


----------



## Stumpy2011

SolidSnake03 said:


> *edit*
> One thing i just thought of is if she has short reach bars and or stem depending on how the cabling for the fd is run there might be too much of a bent or curve to the line which would impact/degrade shifting performance. Just a thought, was a tip a mechanic passed on to me recently regarding short reach


Thanks for the tip !
Let's continue the discussion on the new thread...
But just to make it clear - the bike is stock - everything is as originally spece'd on the Spesh WWW site.


----------



## rlb81

So the Romin EVO has a narrower nose that's pointed down (as compared to the Romin)? I wish the website would explain this! I picked up a Romin Expert at my LBS last night since that was all they had in stock. I'll give it a shot and see how it works out, though I might swap it out for the evo comp gel. I hopped on the bike just to get a feel and I could immediately tell the difference.


----------



## SolidSnake03

rlb81 said:


> So the Romin EVO has a narrower nose that's pointed down (as compared to the Romin)? I wish the website would explain this! I picked up a Romin Expert at my LBS last night since that was all they had in stock. I'll give it a shot and see how it works out, though I might swap it out for the evo comp gel. I hopped on the bike just to get a feel and I could immediately tell the difference.


Yes the nose is more narrow and a bit rounded down on the Evo. I called Specialized and asked exactly what the differences because I was quite curious myself. They also said there was a small bit more padding.


----------



## Stumpy2011

My Romin Evo Expert is on the way...
I actually started liking the Toupe+


----------



## SolidSnake03

Stumpy2011 said:


> My Romin Evo Expert is on the way...
> I actually started liking the Toupe+


Have you ridden the "plain" toupe as well as the +? I would be interested in seeing how they compare. I have a Toupe Expert on my bike right now and find that it starts to feel like it's sort of grinding in or digging in after about an hour or so. Any feelings regarding the + version in this regard?


----------



## rlb81

SolidSnake03 said:


> Yes the nose is more narrow and a bit rounded down on the Evo. I called Specialized and asked exactly what the differences because I was quite curious myself. They also said there was a small bit more padding.


Thanks, perfect! Now I need to get my ass on the expert and see if I can deal with the minimalist padding.


----------



## Stumpy2011

My current saddle is the Toupé Plus Comp that came standard with the 2012 Roubaix expert.
I understand exactly what you mean regarding the seat bones grinding after 1-hr... 
But I also see that the more I ride, the less issue it becomes but since I have the bikes only a couple of months, I am not sure if the pain will ever go completely.
That's why I got the Romin. Hopefully it will be muck comfortable for long rides.


----------



## rlb81

3.5 hours on my Romin Expert and I think I need some padding. Things were going great until the 3 hour mark then the tissue around my sit bones started screaming in pain. I'm planning to try the EVO Expert, hopefully that's a good middle ground for me!


----------



## TiRelax

rlb81,
The EVO is definitely has a little bit more padding than the Romin. But I don't think that alone it's enough to make much of a difference. Before you spend the money on the EVO check that the fit on the Romin is dialed in correctly. Also, one thing to remember about these saddles is that they are geared for riders who bend their elbows on the hoods or ride a lot in the drops. If you spend most of your rides sitting upright, you may have a difficult time spending a lot of time on that saddle.

I just got the EVO Expert on Friday. WOW! Sarp looking saddle. The under and tip of the rails are red. That may be a bit tough to match with some bike schemes, but in my case, my bike is black and red, so it was a perfect match! 

3 hours ride on Saturday, and the nose was a bit on the high side, as the rep tried very hard to have it leveled. So I had a some slight pressure from the curve in the front. But as soon as I got home, I adjusted one tiny bit down on the nose, and it made a world of difference. 

First impression is that it felt a bit narrower than the Romain throughout, not just the nose, although I also got the same size. A couple more rides, and I'll be able to confirm that.


----------



## rlb81

Thanks for the info. Admittedly I need some fit work (this is a new bike) and I'll be going back to the shop I purchased the bike from for that. The shop where I bought the saddle is willing to let me swap it out until I'm satisfied so there's no $$ lost on my part. I think the extra padding in the EVO (however marginal it is) will do the trick for me, since it was extremely comfortable until the 3 hour mark. Then it was like someone flipped a switch....Anyway, I do ride the drops but maybe 5% of the time so I'll factor that into the big picture. Thankys again.


----------



## SolidSnake03

Just got my bike back friday and the two trainer rides so far with the Romin Evo have been quite nice. I noticed the little bit of extra padding for sure, it feels very welcome. Also, the nose has been narrowed, which for me is very welcomed, no longer do my thighs rub on it. 

In terms of overall fit/feel, I would say really promising so far. I actually wasn't thinking about it at all during the rides, it was a non-issue basically which is what I have been hoping for. I never got the "grinding in" or "digging in" feel like with the Toupe I had been riding before. I'm riding it slightly nose up and so far so good. It does seem to be very picky with angles though so make sure you play around with that quite a bit. Originally it was a hair too nose up and that made a difference.

So far I'm happy with it


----------



## Stumpy2011

Got the Romin Evo Expert 143 tody ...
Looks great, maybe a bit smaller than the 143 toupe+
Goes very nice with my bikes, but then again the toupe + with red accents looks also great.
It's about 60 gr. less than the stock Toupe+
(225 gr vs 285 gr.)


----------



## SolidSnake03

Just got done with a hard hour long trainer ride wearing my "should be in the trash" crappy bibs that were part of an old team kit riding the Evo and I'm all smiles. I honestly had to think about the saddle to get myself to notice it, it just wasn't there the vast majority of the time. What blows my mind is that this was with my terrible bibs that have the thinnest, cheapest, chamois I have ever seen.

Was a real nice eye opener, the Toupe didn't even feel close to this. Riding the same bibs for the same distance the Toupe started to dig in at about 40min or so, the Romin Evo wasn't even there!


----------



## trip221

Stumpy2011 said:


> Got the Romin Evo Expert 143 tody ...
> Looks great, maybe a bit smaller than the 143 toupe+
> Goes very nice with my bikes, but then again the toupe + with red accents looks also great.
> It's about 60 gr. less than the stock Toupe+
> (225 gr vs 285 gr.)


Stumpy - do you ride with your saddle at that angle? I rode a few hours on mine over the weekend, adjusted it a few times over that ride, and ended up with it slightly nose up. It looks like you'd slide right off!


----------



## Stumpy2011

trip221 said:


> Stumpy - do you ride with your saddle at that angle? I rode a few hours on mine over the weekend, adjusted it a few times over that ride, and ended up with it slightly nose up. It looks like you'd slide right off!


So it seems...
I just installed it last night, Will ride today and adjust as needed.


----------



## Stumpy2011

trip221 said:


> Stumpy - do you ride with your saddle at that angle? I rode a few hours on mine over the weekend, adjusted it a few times over that ride, and ended up with it slightly nose up. It looks like you'd slide right off!


So it seems...
I just installed it last night, Will ride today and adjust as needed.


----------



## SolidSnake03

Mine is a tiny bit nose up as well, has been just amazing so far, so happy about it!


----------



## TiRelax

Man, you're right. Stumpy that saddle looks like a ski slope  Bike looks very nice, though. :thumbsup:

Mine is just slightly down, but that's hair lower than a leveled installation and adjusted after a ride.


----------



## Stumpy2011

So I took my brand new Romin Evo Expert 143 for a 35 miles, 3 hours hill-climbing in the Santa Monica OS mountains ...
As much as I wanted to, I can't say that I am in love...
After 1:30 hrs, I got pain in my seat-bones, yes this saddle, very similar to the Toupe+ as far as sitting on the seat-bones.
I'd say that at this point it is marginally better than the toupe+, the pain was bearable a bit longer.
I felt that changing position on the saddle eases temporarily a bit from the pain, where in the toupe+ shifting position did not help.
I really wanted this saddle to be the magic solution, but I guess it's not.
Hopefully I'll get used to it, and it will get used to me in the coming weeks.
I am keeping the Toupe+ as a spare just in case


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

Stumpy2011 said:


> So I took my brand new Romin Evo Expert 143 for a 35 miles, 3 hours hill-climbing in the Santa Monica OS mountains ...
> As much as I wanted to, I can't say that I am in love...
> After 1:30 hrs, I got pain in my seat-bones, yes this saddle, very similar to the Toupe+ as far as sitting on the seat-bones.
> I'd say that at this point it is marginally better than the toupe+, the pain was bearable a bit longer.
> I felt that changing position on the saddle eases temporarily a bit from the pain, where in the toupe+ shifting position did not help.
> I really wanted this saddle to be the magic solution, but I guess it's not.
> Hopefully I'll get used to it, and it will get used to me in the coming weeks.
> I am keeping the Toupe+ as a spare just in case


Stumpy,

What do your sit bones measure?
I sized up from a 143 to a 155 on both my Romin and my Romin EVO and I found them much more comfortable. I do know it takes some time for your sit bones to break in with this saddle, also the tilt and height take some time to get dialed in, but once I got them dialed on my EVO I think its the perfect saddle for me.


----------



## Stumpy2011

> Stumpy,
> 
> What do your sit bones measure?
> I sized up from a 143 to a 155 on both my Romin and my Romin EVO and I found them much more comfortable. I do know it takes some time for your sit bones to break in with this saddle, also the tilt and height take some time to get dialed in, but once I got them dialed on my EVO I think its the perfect saddle for me.


I am not sure, but I have a small butt. (30" pants)
I can't imagine that I need the widest saddle there is with my proportions.
But it does seems like the Romin Evo is a bit narrower than the Toupe+
I will keep on micro-adjusting the saddle and get my old sit-bones used to the new saddle, I know it takes a few rides to adjust, so I am not giving up yet...

BTW, I also have a 2011 29er Expert SJ FSR and I love it...


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

Stumpy2011 said:


> I am not sure, but I have a small butt. (30" pants)
> I can't imagine that I need the widest saddle there is with my proportions.
> But it does seems like the Romin Evo is a bit narrower than the Toupe+
> I will keep on micro-adjusting the saddle and get my old sit-bones used to the new saddle, I know it takes a few rides to adjust, so I am not giving up yet...
> 
> BTW, I also have a 2011 29er Expert SJ FSR and I love it...


Sit bone width is not deterined by waist size so getting them checked by your dealer might be a good idea if you continue to have problems, (my butt is small too and I measure 130 mm sit bone width)
I have also found that placing a board on top of the saddle along with an angle indicator and adjusting to -5* was a good place to start for adjusting tilt.


----------



## SolidSnake03

A big part of saddle comfort is not only the width of your sit bones, but the angle/position with which you sit. As you roll your hips forward this increasingly narrows the sit bones however this is again variable based upon the individual. Our sit bones all angle in different ways/amounts which is why sit bone width isn't a perfect measurement or indicator of saddle comfort. It does give one a good starting point however it is not the end all, be all in terms of comfort.


----------



## TiRelax

I concur with StumpJumper and SolidSnake03. You should start with the saddle mostly leveled, then adjust the nose up or down based on your favorite riding position and watching for pressure areas. 

Because the nose is curved down a little it's going to be a bit tricky to measure your distance to the handlebar as it was with the Toupe. However, if your sitting all the way on the back or on the "rivet", you will probably feel that pain on your sit bone or perennial areas respectively. What I found with both the Romin and the EVO is you need to find the right spot to "cradled" where the saddle dips. This will allow you somewhat push against the back a little bit when you're on the drops or hammering. So you may want to mark your current position with some tape and if you're sitting way on the back of the saddle try adjusting it back just a hair until you're resting within the dipping area. 

Also, seems like your handlebar is almost at the height of the saddle, which would force you to be somewhat upright pushing against your sit bones. So, I would imagine your saddle being more nose up than down.


----------



## Stumpy2011

According to the Lemond formula w/inseam 32"
32"x.833 = 26.656"
I measured my saddle height (to the center of the BB) and it's close to 29"
I will try to lower the saddle by 1" and then try again.
In the past when I had the saddle low, I got pains in my knees..
The saddle is currently level.


----------



## Stumpy2011

Looks like I made a typing/math error...
It should be 32"x.883 = 28.25" Saddle/BB CL


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

Stumpy2011 said:


> Looks like I made a typing/math error...
> It should be 32"x.883 = 28.25" Saddle/BB CL


My inseam is 32" also, saddle height is 77.5 cm (30.5 inch)
this result comes from a professional bike fitting...

What do you mean by saddle is level?
Is it level when placing a board and a level on top of the saddle or are the rails of
the saddle level?


----------



## SolidSnake03

Level means a board across the top is laying perfectly horizontal.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

SolidSnake03 said:


> Level means a board across the top is laying perfectly horizontal.


Because of the Romins curved rear, level would actually be "nose up"
It has been suggested that a good starting point for this saddle is to have the rails horizontal, which pretty much levels the mid section of this saddle.


----------



## rlb81

I put in another 3.5 hour ride, this time with the Romin Expert EVO. I did start to feel a little discomfort later in the ride but nowhere near what I had with the non-evo version. I think this is the one for me, plus the saddle will likely break in a bit and I'd expect my taint to adjust to it as well. It set up pretty good off the bat, I think some minor angle tweaks will do it...


----------



## ahumblecycler

@rlb81 - would you please measure the width of the nose of the Evo and compare it to the non-Evo version please? I think the non-Evo has a width of 44cm; I would like to know how much less, if any, the Evo is.

THANK YOU!


----------



## Stumpy2011

rlb81;3766153 plus the saddle will likely break in a bit and I'd expect my taint to adjust to it as well. It set up pretty good off the bat said:


> Not sure modern saddles actually breaks, I think it's more your butt is molding itself and getting used to the saddle.


----------



## rlb81

ahumblecycler said:


> @rlb81 - would you please measure the width of the nose of the Evo and compare it to the non-Evo version please? I think the non-Evo has a width of 44cm; I would like to know how much less, if any, the Evo is.
> 
> THANK YOU!


Non-EVO already went back, but here are some shots of the EVO near the end of the nose (~39mm) and a little further back (~46mm). Sorry for the quality, if you need some more clarity I can snap some in the sunlight tomorrow.


----------



## rlb81

Stumpy2011 said:


> Not sure modern saddles actually breaks, I think it's more your butt is molding itself and getting used to the saddle.


Whether it's my ass or the saddle, something is going to break in


----------



## SolidSnake03

My 143mm Romin Evo measures a MUCH more sane 37 as opposed to 44 for the original


----------



## ahumblecycler

Excellent news! Thank you!


----------



## SolidSnake03

No problem, I have really been happy with the Romin Evo so far. Has been feeling amazing just ridding the trainer for an hour or so of hard pedaling. It still blows my mind that I can wear my worst bibs, one's that have essentially no chamois which is poorly cut/constructed to boot and have no issues aside from being a tiny bit "warm". That warmth might just been from suffering for an hour in my tiny apartment as well, I'm sort of sweating/warm all over from the work out.

I was honestly pulling my hair out over saddles after trying Spec Romin, Spec Toupe, Fizik Arione, Fizik Aliante, Fizik Antares, Selle Italia Prolink and Selle San Macro Regal all of which had their own issues. The closest in terms of comfort would have to be the Antares I think but the Evo beats them all hands down.


----------



## wayne

*Evo adjustments*

Just picked up an Evo saddle. The shape is somewhat different than the regular romin. How is everyone setting the tilt/angle on the Evo? Thanks


----------



## SolidSnake03

slightly nose up, think it's about 2degree or a bit less up according to my own measurements.


----------



## wayne

*evo adjustment*

Appreciate the reply. Exactly with what or how are you measuring the saddle and from which reference points?. Thanks


----------



## SolidSnake03

i lay a clipboard across the top and then place a digital angle gauge on that, seems to be working pretty well so far


----------



## wayne

*Evo setting*

Tried as you recommended but the front of the saddle was much too high and very, very uncomfortable, forget about riding in the drops. I tried setting it level by placing the clipboard on edge and placing it down the center channel. It seems to be somewhat more comfortable but still can't find that sweet spot.


----------



## SolidSnake03

Hey if that works go for it :thumbsup:

This saddle is one that you need to toy with the angle quite a bit on because of it's shape. It seems to take more trial and error than a flat saddle which is much easier to just see/measure


----------



## neomoz

I recently picked up a romin evo pro, coming from an arione cx carbon, I noticed how much nicer the romin felt on my junk when working the drops. Very comfortable saddle, but my adventure was short lived, 3/4 through my ride I noticed the saddle was making lots of creaking sounds. Upon inspection of the saddle at home I discovered the glue that holds the saddle rails in place to the shell had come away from the shell.

All the noise I was hearing was the rails moving around in the shell. Not good.  

I've been a long time fizik carbon rail user with no issues, so it's disappointing to see the saddle fail, I weigh 79kg so it's not like I'm breaking the weight limit. One thing I noticed comparing the arione and romin saddle was the arione just had a lot more glue around the joints and the front of the rails were screwed in. 

I believe the carbon rail design is flawed, just seems odd to have so little glue and glue only holding the rails in, especially since cutout shells flex and warp a lot more under load.

Anyways I was wondering if anyone else had similar issues with specialized carbon rail saddles?


----------



## TiRelax

Now that you mention it, i'm going to pay closer attention. I also just recently moved to the Romin evo Expert (with ti rails). Then started to hear some creaking noise around what I thought was my headset. 

So I took my bike in, and the shop owner went out for a spin to try and pinpoint that noise. When he came back, he sprayed some lube in the rail joints for the saddle and some carbon paste around the seat post. I went for a trial loop and the noise was gone. 

If that really the problem as you describe, the lube deal probably won't fix that for very long, so I will keep you posted.


----------



## neomoz

I'm considering getting some super strong glue/resin to apply to the rail joints. Just cake it like it is on my arione carbon saddle. That should hopefully create a strong enough bond to stop the rail movement. I haven't heard back from the retailer yet, the saddle was bought online.


----------



## neomoz

After looking at how my fizik saddles used ample resin/adhesive to join the carbon rails to the saddle shell, I decided to attempt to do the same with my Romin evo pro.

I picked up some locktite 5 minute epoxy resin, and applied a decent amount at the joins. The white coloured stuff is the original glue specialized used and failed.

Took the bike for a ride with the fixed saddle, seems pretty solid so I'll see how I go.


----------



## roadworthy

Guys,
Will only give you my thoughts since I ride both the regular Romin and Toupe which have the same rail to saddle base interface. Creaking is not uncommon with either saddle and nothing a bit of silicone spray won't quiet. The joint isn't glued strongly by design. The saddle is meant to flex under a rider's weight. The rails are effectively a suspension. That that means is by design intent, the rails aren't meant to be rigid to the substrate of the saddle. This would be like having a suspension on a car have rigid ball joints. As the saddle flexs under a rider's weight, frame rails constrained by the seat clamp rotate in the holes in the base. Gluing them in place is not a good idea or Specialized would have done so. More engineering has gone into these saddle then any I have ever seen or ridden.

Also, it is easy to miss diagnose where creaks are coming from. I had a creak in my Toupe....or thought I did and sprayed silicone in the holes where the rails join and it didn't quiet the saddle. Solution?...my seat post clamp...yes the factory seat post clamp on my Look frameset was creaking in cadence with my pedal stroke. Different saddles load both the seat post clamp to the rails and even the frame seat post binder clamp differently depending on set up including how much setaback you ride. Both my Romin and Toupe ride dead quiet. The Evo isn't any different with respect to how the frame rails are mounted to the saddle...they are meant to be slip fit and not rigidly attached.
My 2 cents.


----------



## Ack

I had a Toupe Gel that developed a creak where the back of the right rail entered the main body of the saddle......you could grab that side of the saddle and flex it and get the creak every time. Was even worse when riding. The shop tried spaying it down and it would eventually come back. We finally gave up on it......they sent it back to Specialized and gave me a Romin as a replacement. Should have a new Evo here in a week or so, which by the sounds of things will probably replace the Romin I currently have.....can't wait to try it out.


----------



## neomoz

Hi Roadworthy, In my case the glue failed and came away from the shell and it wasn't just a creak, more like you could feel the saddle jarring and making an awful sound. I was able by hand to make the saddle rails dislocate quite a lot.

I understand with metal rails they usually aren't glued in and will move around a bit, but from what I've observed with carbon rails from other manufacturers, friction of carbon resin against plastic will lead to damage to the carbon rail and possible failure. With the rails rigidly attached, the shell of the saddle still flexes fine and has normal give. I'll see how I go, but I feel more confident riding the saddle now.


----------



## roadworthy

neomoz said:


> Hi Roadworthy, In my case the glue failed and came away from the shell and it wasn't just a creak, more like you could feel the saddle jarring and making an awful sound. I was able by hand to make the saddle rails dislocate quite a lot.
> 
> I understand with metal rails they usually aren't glued in and will move around a bit, but from what I've observed with carbon rails from other manufacturers, friction of carbon resin against plastic will lead to damage to the carbon rail and possible failure. With the rails rigidly attached, the shell of the saddle still flexes fine and has normal give. I'll see how I go, but I feel more confident riding the saddle now.


Will be interesting to see you get on with it. I give you credit for your creativity. The thing about carbon as you say is...it has poor abrasion resistance in shear. So yes, if the rails pivot in the saddle base holes, which they do, likely wear and increased clearance will occur. I honestly am not a big fan of carbon rail saddles on a another level over and above abrasion resistance...compressive strength of the rails when clamping. I prefer Ti but this is only my opinon...diminishing return relative to cost.
Please come back and let us know how the glue holds. There is a lot of torsional force on the carbon rail ends relative to low surface area...so you are asking a lot from the bond you have created. Will be interesting to see if the bond holds.
Cheers.


----------



## neomoz

One of the reasons Roadworthy I went for the carbon rail romin evo was largely due to colour, i.e. I wanted the saddle to be all black, the red shell was a deal breaker for me at the time of purchase, but now I kinda think I should of went with the TI version.

I put a bit more resin around the join areas, like you mentioned a lot of force is being applied to the area so I wanted to increase the bond area to spread the force as much as possible, luckily the forces are more torsional and not gravitational on the bonds.

Riding this saddle more, it definitely is the shape for me. I never used to have blood flow or circulation issues to the old fella, but on my old saddle I used to have discomfort and pain in the perennial area, especially when in the drops for a while. I feel like my sit bones are more cradled now and the pressure around the perennial area is gone, ridding the drops now is so much more enjoyable.


----------



## tyro

I started on a Toupe about 4 years ago, then moved to an Arione, Romin SL, now Romin Evo Pro 143. I too had the shorts rubbing issue with the Romin, but it is gone with the Evo. I notice the extra padding on the Evo too, though the standard Romin doesn't need much if the curve fits you and you have a nice chamois.

I've been on the Arione from the past couple of years and it has left me with some issues in my undercarriage. How long-lasting this is, I do not know. Do not take the burning or numbness lightly. You could be causing damage to the nerves down there. I know everyone's butt is like a snowflake in that no two are identical, but one should not sit on the soft tissue. This being a thread basically dedicated to one of the newest cut-out type saddles, I am probably preaching to the choir. Just wanted to save you guys the pain (literally) that you can cause yourself. Be careful!

I'm going to be on the Evo from now on. Even though I measure out to a 143, I may try a 155 to see how it feels on the bum and bits. I think the butt-o-meter said like 134 on me or something?


----------



## SolidSnake03

After a few solid weeks of trainer riding I really am happy with the Romin Evo. I have been able to ride the trainer for an hour+ at a time and my saddle doesn't even enter my mind. I'm wearing the cheapest shorts I have and still the Romin Evo is just great, no complaints or problems. Really, really happy with it! Never before had a saddle that just wasn't a part of my thought process like the Romin Evo is.

Really glad Spec slimmed down the nose on the Romin Evo too since that was the main problem I had with the original, the limited padding I could deal with but the nose was a no-go


----------



## jlandry

Just installed my new Romin. Just got off a 1.5 hour trainer session and I felt a lot of pain on my sit bones... and, it gave me back pain. After 15 years of cycling, I've never had back pain. WTF? Need to keep working on the adjustment.


----------



## SolidSnake03

With the original Romin I had a bit of backpain when I forgot to lower my seat post as a result of the saddle being a bit higher than the Toupe I had on before. I would check that measurement along with the fore/aft from before to see if they are different.


----------



## wayne

*what worked for me*

I used a 9in plastic level, the kind you can buy at Walmart or a hardware store. Placed the level down the entire center channel and set it to level. So far so good.


----------



## jlandry

SolidSnake03 said:


> With the original Romin I had a bit of backpain when I forgot to lower my seat post as a result of the saddle being a bit higher than the Toupe I had on before. I would check that measurement along with the fore/aft from before to see if they are different.


Thanks. Lowered the post by 2 cm and no more back pain. Still hurts the sit-bones though.


----------



## SolidSnake03

The sit bones takes a bit of time to firm up in a sense, give it a few weeks and see if the bones are any better


----------



## rlb81

I've been getting a bit more saddle time the past week or 2 and I've noticed an interesting and new pain also. It feels like I'm sitting on a wedge that's trying to split me in half  All the taint problems are solved but this is a new one. I'm thinking my sit bones need a little more time to get adjusted. If that doesn't do the trick I'm thinking I might need to go wider (currently on a 143mm). Anyone else have this? This particular pain is completely new to me.


----------



## trunkz22

Granted I haven't rode much the last few months, it took me about 1-2 months of riding for it to 'break-in'.


----------



## motox155

Yep, at least in my case the Romin Expert took a little time to get used to. I bought mine (155) back in Sept. It definitely places your weight on your sit bones...more so than any other saddle I tried. When I first rode with it I thought I made a mistake but after changing the position a half dozen times I found I really liked it. During the winter months when it's dark early I end up Mtn Biking a lot...so I ended up putting it on my Mountain bike and I love it on there. I was going to buy another one for the Road but I wanted something just slightly more forgiving on the sit bones. I really like the shape and everything about the Romin...just wished it was a bit more forgiving on the longer rides. I went ahead and bought the same size Romin Evo Expert for the road. Man, what a difference. Feels very similar to the standard Romin but with a little more padding. Did a three hour ride on it and never once had any sit bone discomfort. Happy camper.


----------



## neomoz

Update on my epoxy experiment, well it was FAIL.

The rear rails have come loose again, making creaking sounds, I spoke to the retailer and they've been excellent to deal with and will warrant the saddle. I'm not confident with carbon rails so I've requested to switch the saddle for a toupe expert with titanium rails, the red/black romin evo expert will just look odd on my bike. 

Also I've used flat saddles for a long time, I think the toupe will suit me better since I move around a lot on the saddle, in way I think it's why the saddle failed, I have a feeling I was shifting weight on parts of the saddle towards the rear that weren't designed for it causing bad flex, the romin is designed for you to always sit in that pocket.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

neomoz said:


> Update on my epoxy experiment, well it was FAIL.
> 
> The rear rails have come loose again, making creaking sounds, I spoke to the retailer and they've been excellent to deal with and will warrant the saddle. I'm not confident with carbon rails so I've requested to switch the saddle for a toupe expert with titanium rails, the red/black romin evo expert will just look odd on my bike.
> 
> Also I've used flat saddles for a long time, I think the toupe will suit me better since I move around a lot on the saddle, in way I think it's why the saddle failed, I have a feeling I was shifting weight on parts of the saddle towards the rear that weren't designed for it causing bad flex, the romin is designed for you to always sit in that pocket.


I think you just got a defective saddle, I sit on the tail, the pocket and the nose of all my Romin saddles and have had no problems...good luck with the Toupe!


----------



## dcorn

Romin expert came on my new bike. Only ridden 3 times so far and I get quite a bit of sit bone pain after only 30 miles or so. I'm not sure if the saddle just needs to be broken in, or I'm not used to riding since I've spent a lot of time off the bike this winter. I thought it could have been the width of it, but the San Marco saddle on my old bike was even narrower and it felt great. I did keep the San Marco when I sold the old bike, so I might end up swapping it out for the Romin to test my theory.


----------



## rlb81

It took me a little longer than I would have expected to get used to mine. Since my last post here things are a lot better and way more comfortable. I'm still tweaking the angles and I _think_ I finally got it right. Keep playing with it and see if that helps!


----------



## Sisbud

Love the romin evo. One of the best saddles i have tried


----------



## j73

+1 on romin gel,best one for me...no more pain.


----------



## SolidSnake03

Alright so outdoor ride update: Romin Evo is doing a great job keeping the pain off my soft tissue. My "soft parts" are keeping cool and NOT hurting which is great. However, the sit bones are another matter. Those are taking a bit of a beating even with a nice pair of bibs. I figure since I just started really riding outside this past week I will need at least a good couple weeks for them to adjust. 

The pain is only while I in the saddle after about 1hr or so of riding. As soon as I stand or get off the bike it goes away. Think it's from having my weight placed upon my sit bones mainly and being unused to that for actual road riding


----------



## GrayBlack

I swapped out my Romin Comp for a Romin Evo Expert. The Evo has a little bit more cushion but not too much. I've put about 300 miles on it and love it.


----------



## SolidSnake03

The pain is for sure starting to subside. It was only while riding and only after 1hr or so directly on the sit bones. My sit bones have seem to adjusted well to the pressure or something like that and as a result this has mainly gone away, the saddle is highly comfortable and without question the best I have ridden so far!


----------



## eljimberino

About 2 months on the evo expert. As another poster mentioned earlier in the thread, starting to get premature wear on inside of thighs on bibs. Any solutions to this? Move saddle? Leather conditioner? 

I like the saddle other than this.


----------



## SolidSnake03

Alright well a long vacation and lots of riding now have me questioning my saddle choice  

Basically it became quite painful along the sit bones, felt I was developing saddle sores where it was putting all the pressure. Also, seemed like it wasn't spreading the pressure evenly between the left and right sides. 

Have an Antares test saddle on my bike right now and it feels ok aside from the same thing where it feels like both "sides" aren't covered. Also like one bone is off and the other is on or something like that, if I top the nose to either side it shifts which side is on/off.

Maybe I should try the 155 as opposed to the 143?


----------



## lmyers

I purchased a 2012 Tarmac expert a few months back and it came with the Romin comp (143mm). It was considerably more comfortable than my past bike setup that had a Giant saddle, but I found I still had soreness and at times numbness of the goods. I got sized up using the spec assometer and was measured at 129mm sit bone width, so they recommended the 143mm which I already had. I borrowed a 155mm Romin test saddle and gave it a whirl based on comments to size up with the Romin....felt considerably better. When I changed back to the Romin comp 143mm it felt as if my sit bones were placed right on the outer edge of the seat. The 155mm feels like it has much better placement of the sit bones.

Returned to the shop today and purchased a Roman Evo Pro 155mm and installed it tonight. Looks sweet! I'll take it for a spin once the weather clears up....hopefully it turns out to be "the one"!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dphins

rlb81 said:


> It took me a little longer than I would have expected to get used to mine. Since my last post here things are a lot better and way more comfortable. I'm still tweaking the angles and I _think_ I finally got it right. Keep playing with it and see if that helps!


What angle are you running on your saddle? I switched from the romin expert to the evo expert and never could get comfortable. I had to go back to the regular romin. The evo felt like it was going to split me in half. The more I rode the worse it got.


----------



## lmyers

dphins said:


> What angle are you running on your saddle? I switched from the romin expert to the evo expert and never could get comfortable. I had to go back to the regular romin. The evo felt like it was going to split me in half. The more I rode the worse it got.


I struggled with my evo expert for the first few rides. As suggested by other posters, I played with angle a little to see if it made much of a difference. Took it for two decent rides over the last couple of days and I must say I'm pleasantly surprised. If I measure the level from tip to tail (I used a book and placed a level on top) I measure -3.7 degrees (angled backwards of centre). I may try nudging it back a little more, but as it stands it's starting to feel really good!!

Out of interest, my sit bones were measured at 130mm on the assometer and I opted for the 155mm based on comments in other posts, and the fact that I was on the 143/155 saddle cusp.


----------



## carlosivanr

Hey everyone,

I thought I'd share a little on my experience so far with the Romin EVO Comp Gel. A few weeks ago, my LBS was having a sale on a bunch of gear including saddles. I asked the attendant to measure my sit bones and it turned out I was somewhere between the 143 and 155 size. The only thing that I thought was strange is that I was measured with jeans on, so I'm not sure how accurate that measurement was.

Either way I ended up taking the 130mm size of the Romin EVO Comp Gel. The main reason for going smaller was that I had the stock 143mm Riva on my Allez. After 20 or so miles on the Riva I would feel my sit bones pinch the nerve running down the backside of my leg. This led to tingling and numbness in my toes.

I'm happy to report that the pinching and tingling sensation are much better on the new Romin Evo Comp Gel. It took a while to break in the padding, but notice a huge improvement in comfort. The only qualm I have now is that I'm placing a bit more pressure on the anterior portion of my sit bones. I think they're called the rammi. I suppose it could be the size, but isn't the Romin supposed to encourage the forward roll of the hips?


----------



## roadworthy

lmyers said:


> I purchased a 2012 Tarmac expert a few months back and it came with the Romin comp (143mm). It was considerably more comfortable than my past bike setup that had a Giant saddle, but I found I still had soreness and at times numbness of the goods. I got sized up using the spec assometer and was measured at 129mm sit bone width, so they recommended the 143mm which I already had. I borrowed a 155mm Romin test saddle and gave it a whirl based on comments to size up with the Romin....felt considerably better. When I changed back to the Romin comp 143mm it felt as if my sit bones were placed right on the outer edge of the seat. The 155mm feels like it has much better placement of the sit bones.
> 
> Returned to the shop today and purchased a Roman Evo Pro 155mm and installed it tonight. Looks sweet! I'll take it for a spin once the weather clears up....hopefully it turns out to be "the one"!! :thumbsup:


imyers...
What did the shop charge you for the Romin Evo? I am considering trying the Evo and purchase one from my lbs. I ride the reg Ti railed Romin in 155.
Thanks.


----------



## Andy Pancroft

I went to the lbs and looked at the Team version. The shop talks up the kick in the rear of the saddle for climbing. I tend to move forward on the saddle when climbing. It does feel a tad more cushier than my Toupe. Don't know that I care about the extra cushy - team I ride for puts us in LG kits, which tend to have pretty nice chamois'. If I were to give this saddle consideration, it would be because the nose is a little wider.


----------



## roadworthy

Andy Pancroft said:


> I went to the lbs and looked at the Team version. The shop talks up the kick in the rear of the saddle for climbing. I tend to move forward on the saddle when climbing. It does feel a tad more cushier than my Toupe. Don't know that I care about the extra cushy - team I ride for puts us in LG kits, which tend to have pretty nice chamois'. If I were to give this saddle consideration, it would be because the nose is a little wider.


Andy,
I ride both the Romin and Toupe on different bikes. If you like a wide nose and a bit firmer saddle, opt for the standard Romin versus the Evo. Those are the principle differences...Spesh narrowed out the nose on the Romin Evo and added just a bit more padding.
Cheers.


----------



## Andy Pancroft

roadworthy said:


> Andy,
> I ride both the Romin and Toupe on different bikes. If you like a wide nose and a bit firmer saddle, opt for the standard Romin versus the Evo. Those are the principle differences...Spesh narrowed out the nose on the Romin Evo and added just a bit more padding.
> Cheers.


Because I do slide forward on climbs, the wider nose is why I would go for the Romin. Maybe I'll head back over today and take another look.


----------



## jsedlak

I ride it on my TT bike for that reason - coming forward on the saddle is a bit more comfortable on the romin than the toupe. 

But I've changed my mind somewhat. Sometimes when I'm locked in the center of the saddle (in the dip) and I hit a bump, the raised front tends to smash against whatever is in it's way. And that hurts a lot... a lot. So now I'm starting to think of other saddles, or a TT specific romin.


----------



## roadworthy

Andy Pancroft said:


> Because I do slide forward on climbs, the wider nose is why I would go for the Romin. Maybe I'll head back over today and take another look.


Riding the rivet in the drops or sliding forward as you say you do...is perhaps why Spesh developed the Romin with a wider nose than the Toupe. There has been love/hate with the Romin since it came out because of the wider nose and believe why Spesh narrowed it back out for the Evo. Would be good to know their thinking behind the changes. For me, I prefer the Toupe for my routine 60 mile rides. The Romin which is loved by many is a bit harder to me. Yes I can ride it a long way but the I prefer the narrower nose of the Toupe and flat profile which seems to support my sitbones better.
Good to have these two great options. The Evo seems to be liked generally more than the std Romin and why I wanted to try it. I would also like to ride the Toupe Plus which is said be just a bit friendlier on the sitbones than the std. Toupe. As you know a slightly softer pad on the saddle doesn't necessarily translate to more comfort on long rides which is mostly what I do.


----------



## rlb81

dphins said:


> What angle are you running on your saddle? I switched from the romin expert to the evo expert and never could get comfortable. I had to go back to the regular romin. The evo felt like it was going to split me in half. The more I rode the worse it got.


I've got it fairly dialed in now (not sure on the exact angle) but it took a bit of trial and error to find the sweet spot. I would ride an hour, stop and give a 1/4 turn on the seat post clamps, then ride another hour to see how it felt. Last night I was thinking how I'm glad to not feel any numbness on either bike (rd or mtb) these days, and I've got my saddles fairly dialed. Then oddly on my ride today the romin made me a little numb. Who knows what the deal was...I do know that I need to play with my fit a little and that's independent of the saddle but it of course will make a difference. Anyway, I did have the "split in half" feeling for the first few rides but now all is well, 99% of the time.



Andy Pancroft said:


> Because I do slide forward on climbs, the wider nose is why I would go for the Romin. Maybe I'll head back over today and take another look.


Interesting. I always tend to slide back on the climbs. I typically ride farther back on all my saddles to begin with, but especially during seated climbing. IMO my evo expert feels most comfortable towards the back.


----------



## russd32

My ass has been thanking me for getting fitted for a 155 Romin this spring. Great saddle!


----------



## Andy Pancroft

Okay, first...all of you who said they like this saddle which persuaded me to take a first then second look, I hate you!!!! Put on the Romin yesterday morning and decided to take it for a "quick spin" - felt the difference literally in the first 100 ft. Felt so good, so comfortable, my "quick spin" turned into...

Bike Ride Profile | 90miles near Centennial | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## Andy Pancroft

For those of you who have talked up this saddle...I hate you!!! I made a first then second trip to the lbs to check it out!! After removing my Toupe' and installing the Romin, thought I would take a quick spin. After literally the first 100 yards, I could feel a HUGE improvement in comfort. So, my "quick spin" of totally comfy riding...

Bike Ride Profile | 90miles near Centennial | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## SolidSnake03

Andy Pancroft said:


> For those of you who have talked up this saddle...I hate you!!! I made a first then second trip to the lbs to check it out!! After removing my Toupe' and installing the Romin, thought I would take a quick spin. After literally the first 100 yards, I could feel a HUGE improvement in comfort. So, my "quick spin" of totally comfy riding...
> 
> Bike Ride Profile | 90miles near Centennial | Times and Records | Strava


I noticed when going from the Toupe to the Romin Evo that I greatly preferred the solid/firm shell of the Romin compared to the flex the Toupe had. I feel that the Romin's Shell is more like something by Fizik or Selle Italia where the shell is solid but supportive as opposed to the Toupe or even the newer Fizik Kurve where it has some give to it


----------



## Andy Pancroft

SolidSnake03 said:


> I noticed when going from the Toupe to the Romin Evo that I greatly preferred the solid/firm shell of the Romin compared to the flex the Toupe had. I feel that the Romin's Shell is more like something by Fizik or Selle Italia where the shell is solid but supportive as opposed to the Toupe or even the newer Fizik Kurve where it has some give to it


The big difference for me...when climbing, I tend to move forward on the saddle. The Toupe has a very narrow nose. The Romin def offers better support and comfort. I am a tad sore today from the ride but, it's more of a feeling similar to not having ridden for some time and getting back on the bike - new seat has different contact points. Thought about the Evo and even the S-Works but, too soft for me. I think I'm gonna love this saddle!!


----------



## SolidSnake03

Andy Pancroft said:


> The big difference for me...when climbing, I tend to move forward on the saddle. The Toupe has a very narrow nose. The Romin def offers better support and comfort. I am a tad sore today from the ride but, it's more of a feeling similar to not having ridden for some time and getting back on the bike - new seat has different contact points. Thought about the Evo and even the S-Works but, too soft for me. I think I'm gonna love this saddle!!


Sounds good man, I know exactly what you mean about the nose. The Evo nose is actually a bit more narrow which is why it works for me. I'm a small dude with narrow hips so the original Romin nose was just too wide, but the Evo is prefect!


----------



## Srode

Tried a Romin test saddle today, 26 mile ride with about half in the drops, 1/3 on the hoods with arms bent quite a bit, the rest upright. Felt great except when I was upright it definitely put a bunch of pressure on the sit bones - so much so I needed to stand to get out of the saddle a couple times. Was wearing PI Elite shorts so not a great set for padding but not bad either. Other than the upright position, I loved it. The shape kept me from pushing back in the saddle / having to pull myself forward when working hard. 
On longer more casual rides I will be upright much more, so am thinking I should get the Romin Evo Comp Gel. They don't have the Evo or Evo Comp Gel demo staddles. I was measured and was told I was a bit under a perfect fit for a 143 but not enough to go down a size, so am thinking the 143 is a good choice - Thoughts?


----------



## new2rd

I have the 143 Romin Evo expert. I believe the saddle is designed for an aggressive position. Working hard the saddle is perfect. zero numbing issues and I don't even feel like the saddle is there. Once the rides get longer (3+ hrs) or just easy spins there's some discomfort in the seat bones. I'm still not completely sold on it, but it's slowly wearing on me. BTW, I did a century on it a few weeks ago and by butt hurt quite a bit the last couple hours. 

Strode, let me know what you find out or what direction you go... sounds like we both have the same experience.


----------



## Nismo4x4

After a year of use, the shell of my Romin Comp started to crack so I replaced it with a Romin Evo Pro. The new saddle is much stiffer than the old one and I'm hoping that it'll break in a little more as I use it because I don't want to regret my purchase.


----------



## GTR2ebike

Anyone else notice specialized has changed the saddle sizing for models that are new this year? 143,155, and 168.


----------



## Bonn55ie

The guy at the shop suggested I contact specialized as well


----------



## George M

GTR2ebike said:


> Anyone else notice specialized has changed the saddle sizing for models that are new this year? 143,155, and 168.


On the drop down menu, they still have the evo in a 130.


----------



## GTR2ebike

George M said:


> On the drop down menu, they still have the evo in a 130.


"models that are new this year" don't have 130.
S-works Romin 143,155, and 168
Romin Evo Pro 143, 155, and 168
Romin Evo Comp Gel 143, 155, and 168
Chicane Pro 143,155, and 168

A few saddles even have 130,143,155 and 168.


----------



## George M

I can't believe it, I find a saddle that works and they discontinue it.


----------



## George M

I just called Specialized and they said that yes, they were dropping the 130 in all the Romins, because they weren't selling.


----------



## George M

I went to the bike shop and picked up a Romin evo expert in a 143 and the nose is about the same as the 130. In fact it stays about the same width, until the rear third and then it flares out to 143.I let you know what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

George M said:


> I went to the bike shop and picked up a Romin evo expert in a 143 and the nose is about the same as the 130. In fact it stays about the same width, until the rear third and then it flares out to 143.I let you know what happens tomorrow.


They have the 130 available at the Specialized Outlet

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/ftb/saddles/equipsaddlesspecials/rominevoexpert


----------



## havanabama

I bet because all the talk about going one size up for the Rom over the Toup. I kinda wish I had done that but getting used to my 143 Rom Pro, although the Toupe 143 was flatter and my sit bones matched better. The rounded Rom does seem like it's forcing my sit bones outward, but less over time.


----------



## George M

I only had a chance to go 20 miles on the 143, this morning and I think I like it better than the 130. With the 130, it felt like it was trying to push my sit bones apart. I had more room to move around more with the 143. I'm hoping to get in a 45 mile tomorrow, so I should have a better idea if I'm going to keep it or not. Right now I'm leaning toward the 143 though.
If it doesn't work out, I'll just buy another 130, for a back up for the 130 I have now.


----------



## Srode

new2rd said:


> I have the 143 Romin Evo expert. I believe the saddle is designed for an aggressive position. Working hard the saddle is perfect. zero numbing issues and I don't even feel like the saddle is there. Once the rides get longer (3+ hrs) or just easy spins there's some discomfort in the seat bones. I'm still not completely sold on it, but it's slowly wearing on me. BTW, I did a century on it a few weeks ago and by butt hurt quite a bit the last couple hours.
> 
> Strode, let me know what you find out or what direction you go... sounds like we both have the same experience.


I ended up with the 143 Romin Evo Gel and so far (1ride 25 miles) I found it more comfortable than the non gel demo saddle - I'm sure I need to toughen up the sit bones some, I am relatively new to cycling so I am sure that will come. Spent most of the ride on the hoods and stood to climb a few hills but other than that was comfortable for the moderate paced ride that lasted a little over 1.5 hours. I'll let you know if it's any different on a longer ride, will be this coming weekend before I have a chance to do one.


----------



## LouisLu

I had one Romin Evo Expert 143. It's ok, nice and comfortable...


----------



## Yardie

*143 Romin Evo Gel inside sit bone hurt*

I was riding a Planet Bike saddle and it was great but after a year I think the padding is starting to sag creating a contact point up front. So I went out and got the Romin Evo Gel and now the inside of my sit bones are sore. That is the space between cheeks and my "Uranus" is sore. I was measured and I am a perfect 143. Should I try the 155 because the saddle maybe too small?


----------



## George M

Yardie said:


> I was riding a Planet Bike saddle and it was great but after a year I think the padding is starting to sag creating a contact point up front. So I went out and got the Romin Evo Gel and now the inside of my sit bones are sore. That is the space between cheeks and my "Uranus" is sore. I was measured and I am a perfect 143. Should I try the 155 because the saddle maybe too small?


If you just bought the saddle, you have a month to try the other sizes. I was measured at 90 mm and the fitter gave me the 130 EVO expert. When I heard they were going to quit making the 130, I thought it would be a good idea to try the 143. I think the 143 was much better for me. So much for there butt meter.
That being said, I would try the 155, it may surprise you, good luck.


----------



## Yardie

George M said:


> If you just bought the saddle, you have a month to try the other sizes. I was measured at 90 mm and the fitter gave me the 130 EVO expert. When I heard they were going to quit making the 130, I thought it would be a good idea to try the 143. I think the 143 was much better for me. So much for there butt meter.
> That being said, I would try the 155, it may surprise you, good luck.


George M, Thanks for your feedback. I did try the Romin Expert 155 and the fit is way better fit than the 143 EVO Gel. I rode for 10 miles and no more pain. I still need to more miles in the saddle before deciding if I will keep it. I wished my Bike shop had the 155 EVO Gel in stock because the Expert feels a bit firm.


----------



## George M

FWIW, I talked to a master fitter yesterday and he said the place to start with setting up the Romin, is the have it level. That is, from just in front of the curve where it flares up in back, to where the nose curves down in front.
So I tried that yesterday and after stopping a few times to give the saddle adjustment a half turn, I think I may have got it. Everybody butt is different, so there is no set rule where you should be, but I found it to be very useful on where to start. I ended up with about 3 degrees or mm nose up. I don't know what the difference from a degree or a mm is, sorry.
I was going to give it a 3 hour ride today, but it's raining out, so maybe I'll give it a try tomorrow.
Good luck with your setup.


----------



## Yardie

Yep.....still raining here in Richmond. Maybe next weekend I will get a chance to put 50 miles in the saddle.


----------



## pdainsworth

Just picked up my third Romin... 1st a Romin Expert, then a Romin Evo Expert, now a Romin Evo Pro. Love them all and almost can't imagine running anything else.


----------



## b-rad2

Yeah, saddles are so individualistic. I do think the Toupe is the devil's spawn though.


----------



## EaRp

I'm actually replacing my Romin Evo that came with my Venge with a Toupe saddle. I never was able to adapt to the Romin Evo. For me the Toupe saddle is more comfortable and I have less soreness after rides. As George M said everybody butt is different.


----------



## RobScott

Has anyone tried the Chicane saddle?


----------



## Wille Malay

Just breaking mine in. About 200 miles now. VERY firm at first. Getting better. Seems OK.


----------



## Srode

Took my road bike with Romin Evo Gel out this weekend for back to back Century rides - 109 on Saturday and 101 Sunday. Very comfortable considering the time in the saddle was 16 hours - and yes it was a very slow pace both days, easy rides. I felt good this morning when I got up too so the saddle didn't beat me up at all.


----------



## TM-17

bump for subscribe


----------



## GTR2ebike

RobScott said:


> Has anyone tried the Chicane saddle?


Yes, _thought_ I really liked the chicane. Then I tried a romin, much harder on the sit bones but that turned out to be a good thing for me. 

If you want a chicane I have a new S-works 155 Black.


----------



## TM-17

I know this is a Romin thread but would also like to hear some comparisons on the Chicane. There seems to be only the expensive model and the less expensive one. 

hows it fit/feel compared to the Romin?


----------



## GTR2ebike

TM-17 said:


> I know this is a Romin thread but would also like to hear some comparisons on the Chicane. There seems to be only the expensive model and the less expensive one.
> 
> hows it fit/feel compared to the Romin?


Way different. Chicane feels like it distributes pressure evenly and has more cushion, Romin puts 100% of my weight on my sit bones. The way the chicane is rounded is also nice, I could move all the way back and the back of my thighs wouldn't dig into the saddle, can't do that with the romin.


----------



## JC1974

One more vote for the Romin saddle. I have four bikes and a Romin on each one.

I must admit, Initially I started with the Toupe when it first came out but for me it just never felt right. It was via a bike fit that I first tried the Romin and since then I don't plan on using anything else.


----------



## TM-17

GTR2ebike said:


> Way different. Chicane feels like it distributes pressure evenly and has more cushion, Romin puts 100% of my weight on my sit bones. The way the chicane is rounded is also nice, I could move all the way back and the back of my thighs wouldn't dig into the saddle, can't do that with the romin.


how about compared to the Troup. Ive read a few reviews/blogs that the Chicane is the hardest to fit. I m ging to a fitter soon and will be trying Spec saddles


----------



## GTR2ebike

TM-17 said:


> how about compared to the Troup. Ive read a few reviews/blogs that the Chicane is the hardest to fit. I m ging to a fitter soon and will be trying Spec saddles



I've only tried a toupe for a few minutes, but it wasn't for me. I used the chicane for about a year and just swapped to the romin.


----------



## trunkz22

Another Evo Pro 155 user here. Had a Evo Expert 143 on my other bike. Loved it and bought another for the other. Gambled a bit as the Expert is a 143 and tried the sizing up for the Evo Pro. Actually more comfortable and I didn't experience any sit bone pain on the first ride of the Pro. I'll find out more in time, but so far its a winner!


----------



## TM-17

Im going tomorrow to try saddles. just for some info. can you move around with the Romin and Troupe? or is it a sweet spot only sadddle?


----------



## Srode

TM-17 said:


> Im going tomorrow to try saddles. just for some info. can you move around with the Romin and Troupe? or is it a sweet spot only sadddle?


I move around quite a bit on my Romin Evo - no problem at all.


----------



## TM-17

Ok. i picked up a Troup Comp Gel today. Question: Should i keep the saddle straight or rotate it like I have on my Adamo?


----------



## Yardie

*Romin is now working*



Yardie said:


> George M, Thanks for your feedback. I did try the Romin Expert 155 and the fit is way better fit than the 143 EVO Gel. I rode for 10 miles and no more pain. I still need to more miles in the saddle before deciding if I will keep it. I wished my Bike shop had the 155 EVO Gel in stock because the Expert feels a bit firm.


Getting the right fit has been a journey. I rode the Romin Expert on a 2 day 180 ride and had numbness in my toes for a week! I needed to get the correct fit so I used the calculator on Competitive Cyclist and determined my seat was 2 to 3 cm too high. I also placed a level on the saddle and realized it was tilted way too far forward. Advice to anyone making changes to your fit - be careful.
So now with the new adjustments the Romin is really good. I now have and additional 150 miles on the saddle. No numb toes and no soreness. The only remaining issue is I may need new bibs. After about 50 miles the edge of the chamois tend to make me sore requiring frequent readjustment. The bibs are 1 year Performance bike ultra's.


----------



## George M

Yardie said:


> Getting the right fit has been a journey. I rode the Romin Expert on a 2 day 180 ride and had numbness in my toes for a week! I needed to get the correct fit so I used the calculator on Competitive Cyclist and determined my seat was 2 to 3 cm too high. I also placed a level on the saddle and realized it was tilted way too far forward. Advice to anyone making changes to your fit - be careful.
> So now with the new adjustments the Romin is really good. I now have and additional 150 miles on the saddle. No numb toes and no soreness. The only remaining issue is I may need new bibs. After about 50 miles the edge of the chamois tend to make me sore requiring frequent readjustment. The bibs are 1 year Performance bike ultra's.


I know a lot of people like the Performance bibs, but I'm not one of them. I thought the seams felt like zippers. I now have 5 set of Sugoi RS bibs and 1 set of Asso's Uno for longer rides. Much much better.


----------



## Yardie

George M said:


> I know a lot of people like the Performance bibs, but I'm not one of them. I thought the seams felt like zippers. I now have 5 set of Sugoi RS bibs and 1 set of Asso's Uno for longer rides. Much much better.


.....this is really adding up. Oh well, off to find some Sugoi RS bibs. Hopefully I can find a Black Friday deal.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

Yardie said:


> .....this is really adding up. Oh well, off to find some Sugoi RS bibs. Hopefully I can find a Black Friday deal.


Try here,

Triathlon Cycling Apparel and Bike Clothing - Tri Gear for Triathletes


----------



## kineticFL

People say great things about the Romin.....but I keep reading that it is not so wonderful for a more upright riding position. I just got a Domane which has a pretty relaxed position- the stock Bonty saddle is not comfortable- would I be fighting the romin on this bike?


----------



## George M

kineticFL said:


> People say great things about the Romin.....but I keep reading that it is not so wonderful for a more upright riding position. I just got a Domane which has a pretty relaxed position- the stock Bonty saddle is not comfortable- would I be fighting the romin on this bike?


I think any saddle is better than Bontrager saddles. You can try Specialized saddles out for 30 days and if you don't like it you can take it back, Good luck.


----------



## early one

The Sheldon Brown theory on comfortable saddles.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

*Don't read too much...*



kineticFL said:


> People say great things about the Romin.....but I keep reading that it is not so wonderful for a more upright riding position. I just got a Domane which has a pretty relaxed position- the stock Bonty saddle is not comfortable- would I be fighting the romin on this bike?



Try a Romin Evo... make sure it's wide enough to support your sit bones
when sitting in an upright position...:thumbsup:


----------



## kineticFL

Looking at the Evo's....they seemed to be designed for more of an aero posture than the standard models.....


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

kineticFL said:


> Looking at the Evo's....they seemed to be designed for more of an aero posture than the standard models.....


I would suggest you find a Specialized shop and try one, you are correct that the Romin is designed to place your hips in a more aero postion, I also find this saddle very comfortable when riding on the hoods...best saddle I've ever owned.


----------



## kineticFL

Easy there killer, it's the internet not an XC race.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

kineticFL said:


> Easy there killer, it's the internet not an XC race.


I am being easy, I didn't even bring up the fact you bought a Trek Domane....


----------



## George M

I thought I have everything setup right,but I went for a 45 mile ride yesterday and today I have bruised sit bones. Maybe because, I haven't had the time to ride that far in a while or I tilted the Romin Evo the wrong way to much. I'll have to heal up and try it again. I really hope it works. To top that off, I have this clicking sound that's driving me nuts. I just about rebuilt the bike so I'll see what happens there as well.


----------



## flyregionaljets

So far, 120 miles on my new Romin Evo Expert. Broke the saddle in on a 60 mile ride. No problems. Cycling buddy said my form looks a lot better on this saddle. Maybe getting better power transfer...my speed and endurance has improved greatly over one week. Sprinting and endurance rides, this saddle works in all genres. Thanks to the many great reviews on the Romin Evo on roadbikereview, picking a new saddle was an easy choice. Chose the Expert version due my seatpost only takes 7mm rails, and got 168 mm because I'm a Clydesdale (215 and dropping)...really glad the Evo comes with extra padding. Amazing saddle! :thumbsup:


----------



## George M

I hate to say it, but I may have to go back to a Brooks Swift. I like taking longer rides, but anything over 35 miles and my sit bones get irritated .They don't hurt, they just get irritated I had a Swift on my older Roubaix and it was really nice.


----------



## George M

George M said:


> I hate to say it, but I may have to go back to a Brooks Swift. I like taking longer rides, but anything over 35 miles and my sit bones get irritated .They don't hurt, they just get irritated I had a Swift on my older Roubaix and it was really nice.


Just an update on the Romin Evo. I went back to where I got fitted where I got the number 2 fitter. Well this time I got the fitter in charge. The fitter raised the saddle up 5 mm and pushed it forward 5 mm. What a difference. One ride of 35 miles and another of 40 and no pain or irritation at all. I guess I can forget about the Brooks again lol. Just wanted to let you guys know, that a lot of the times, it's not the saddle, but the way it's set up.


----------



## George M

Has anybody here done a century, with a Romin saddle.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

George M said:


> Has anybody here done a century, with a Romin saddle.


Sure, 

I've done at least a dozen of them this summer along with RAIN (163 miles across Indiana) and 250 miles during a 24 hr endurance ride.
I find my Romin Evo comfortable for the first 10 hours in the saddle, anything after that it starts to get uncomfortable.
I just bought a Chicane saddle today, I'm hoping it will be an improvement over the Romin Evo, we'll see.


----------



## Srode

George M said:


> Has anybody here done a century, with a Romin saddle.


I've done several centuries with the Romin Comp Gel Evo saddle and was very surprised to find I was not saddle sore at all after any of them including a back to back century in 2 days.


----------



## flyregionaljets

Logged 400 miles so far on the Romin Evo. Longest ride was two 60 mile rides. No complaints. Did a couple of time trials (no aero bars) and my times really improved. Power transfer has greatly improved. I'm a Clydesdale (215 lbs and dropping) and the 168mm seat is awesome. All the reviews convinced me this was a great saddle...and it is! Glad I took the plunge to buy it!


----------



## George M

Thanks for the replies guys. Everytime I go 40 miles or more my sitbones are hurting. I guess I'll have to play with the adjustment more. I put a 2x4 across the center and make that part of the saddle level. Do you do it differently. It seemed pretty good that way, but for long distance it's not working.


----------



## George M

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Sure,
> 
> I've done at least a dozen of them this summer along with RAIN (163 miles across Indiana) and 250 miles during a 24 hr endurance ride.
> I find my Romin Evo comfortable for the first 10 hours in the saddle, anything after that it starts to get uncomfortable.
> I just bought a Chicane saddle today, I'm hoping it will be an improvement over the Romin Evo, we'll see.


Pretty impressive riding you've been doing Stumpjumper. I hope I get this saddle adjusted pretty soon, so I can start doing some longer rides.


----------



## George M

Srode said:


> I've done several centuries with the Romin Comp Gel Evo saddle and was very surprised to find I was not saddle sore at all after any of them including a back to back century in 2 days.


I took a shim off my shoe and that could have been causing the problem. My fitter told me to put it back on. I'll see what happens with my next ride. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## dphins

I tried a Toupe pro today and that was a mistake. It was like sitting on the toilet to long. My sit bones were crying and my legs seemed to go numb. Back to the romain for me.


----------



## George M

I looked on Specialized site, but didn't find what I was looking for about the Romin saddle. I was wondering what the difference was between the Evo expert and the Evo Pro besides weight. I think the padding on both saddles are the same, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

George M said:


> I looked on Specialized site, but didn't find what I was looking for about the Romin saddle. I was wondering what the difference was between the Evo expert and the Evo Pro besides weight. I think the padding on both saddles are the same, but I'm not sure.


 carbon rails


----------



## George M

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> carbon rails


Thanks SJ


----------



## Fireform

I had a Romin Pro and couldn't get satisfied with it. Very happy on the Selle Superflow I switched to. I recommend it highly to anyone seeking a cutout saddle.


----------



## George M

I'll see what happens in the next few weeks and I may go that way, thanks.


----------



## Dunbar

I tried the Toupe that came stock on my 2013 Roubaix (Elite Compact) for a month. From a fit standpoint it was fine but I felt like it was beating me up. Like it was filtering all of the road imperfections up through my nether regions. When I swapped my WTB Speed V on it felt like a whole new bike in the comfort department. I've been thinking about trying a 155 Romin Evo. Will it be any better in the hardness department though?


----------



## George M

Dunbar said:


> I tried the Toupe that came stock on my 2013 Roubaix (Elite Compact) for a month. From a fit standpoint it was fine but I felt like it was beating me up. Like it was filtering all of the road imperfections up through my nether regions. When I swapped my WTB Speed V on it felt like a whole new bike in the comfort department. I've been thinking about trying a 155 Romin Evo. Will it be any better in the hardness department though?


I don't think anybody can answer that, but yourself. I tried a WTB speed V and the seam was tearing me up, so that didn't last long. I tried to get the Romin adjusted for 4 months and it never did feel right to me. Yesterday I picked up a Toupe and it felf pretty good on a 2.5 hour ride. I still have to play with and I know it takes some time to get use to. I'll give it a few weeks and see what happens.

When setting your Toupe up, did you have it level or nose up a little? Thanks.


----------



## Dunbar

George M said:


> When setting your Toupe up, did you have it level or nose up a little? Thanks.


Tried it level for a while and settled to _very slightly_ nose down to take pressure of the soft tissue in the drops. I haven't tried a saddle yet that I can stand with the nose tilted up even a little. Like I said though, the Toupe was fine as far as how I fit on it. I just couldn't take the hardness.


----------



## George M

Dunbar said:


> Tried it level for a while and settled to _very slightly_ nose down to take pressure of the soft tissue in the drops. I haven't tried a saddle yet that I can stand with the nose tilted up even a little. Like I said though, the Toupe was fine as far as how I fit on it. I just couldn't take the hardness.


The Romin doesn't flex at all. I think if you tried the Selle Italia SLR XC, you may find it to suit your needs. It's flat, got the open center slot and more cushion. If the Toupe doesn't work, that's what I'm going back too. Thanks for the reply and good luck with your search.


----------



## Pete_G

Dunbar said:


> Tried it level for a while and settled to _very slightly_ nose down to take pressure of the soft tissue in the drops. I haven't tried a saddle yet that I can stand with the nose tilted up even a little. Like I said though, the Toupe was fine as far as how I fit on it. I just couldn't take the hardness.


A Specialized BG fitter I know says slightly nose down just 1 or 2 degrees is for most the best position for Romin saddles and certainly. I'd have to agree.


----------



## George M

Pete_G said:


> A Specialized BG fitter I know says slightly nose down just 1 or 2 degrees is for most the best position for Romin saddles and certainly. I'd have to agree.


Thanks for the reply Pete. Is that nose down when you level it front to back, or nose down measuring it with a block of wood in the center of the saddle, like Specialized reccomends.


----------



## Pete_G

George M said:


> Thanks for the reply Pete. Is that nose down when you level it front to back, or nose down measuring it with a block of wood in the center of the saddle, like Specialized reccomends.


Block of wood. The end of result, for me at least, is that where my sitbones are on the saddle is pretty flat and everything important stays happy.

Other then when I want to get out of the saddle for sprints or hills if I didn't get out of the saddle for 8 hours straight it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## George M

Pete_G said:


> Block of wood. The end of result, for me at least, is that where my sitbones are on the saddle is pretty flat and everything important stays happy.
> 
> Other then when I want to get out of the saddle for sprints or hills if I didn't get out of the saddle for 8 hours straight it wouldn't be a problem.


Thanks again Pete, I'll give it a try. It's somewhere to start.


----------



## jmontgomery

Can someone explain how to level with a block of wood? I used a board that completely covered the saddle to level mine. Is this the correct way?


----------



## George M

jmontgomery said:


> Can someone explain how to level with a block of wood? I used a board that completely covered the saddle to level mine. Is this the correct way?


I use a foot long 2x4 and set that up sideways on the middle of the saddle and then put the level on that. With the Romin saddle I have 3.5" front and back, the Toupe is a little less.


----------



## jmontgomery

That's how I do it except I use a 1x4".


----------



## George M

I went for a 2.5 hour ride today and everything seemed to work with me and the Toupe, but I've read where you should go for a 80 mile ride, before you know if a saddle a saddle is going to work for you or not. Seems a little far to judge a saddle doesn't it? I had red marks where you could see that I was sitting, but I think that would happen if you were sitting in a chair. Anyhow if felt better than the Romin. I guess my butt likes flat saddles.


----------



## beertech

how much softer is the chicane than the roman evo. i need the 168 so am down to those two im afraid. i really wanted the avatar but no 168 site says


----------



## George M

beertech said:


> how much softer is the chicane than the roman evo. i need the 168 so am down to those two im afraid. i really wanted the avatar but no 168 site says


What doe's 168 mean.


----------



## George M

Pete_G said:


> A Specialized BG fitter I know says slightly nose down just 1 or 2 degrees is for most the best position for Romin saddles and certainly. I'd have to agree.


Don't you have more weight on your hands that way?


----------



## beertech

168mm saddle size


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

beertech said:


> how much softer is the chicane than the roman evo. i need the 168 so am down to those two im afraid. i really wanted the avatar but no 168 site says


Its hard to imagine you would need a 168 MM Avatar, its not as rounded as the Romin or Chicane Saddles.
For whats its worth I found the Avatar one of the most uncomfortable saddles I've ever owned, way too soft
and I could never get it adjusted to where it was comfortable after a few hours in the saddle.
I have a Romin Evo on one bike and just put a Chicane Pro on another, I would say the are about the same softness,
but not near as soft as the Avatar.


----------



## beertech

Thats great info thanks. so does the roman evo and chicane have enough padding to smooth out the road. i tryed a friends roman pro and every bump felt like i was getting hit with a hammer. would you recomend the the chicane or the evo pro, does one have a smaller sweet spot than another,



Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Its hard to imagine you would need a 168 MM Avatar, its not as rounded as the Romin or Chicane Saddles.
> For whats its worth I found the Avatar one of the most uncomfortable saddles I've ever owned, way too soft
> and I could never get it adjusted to where it was comfortable after a few hours in the saddle.
> I have a Romin Evo on one bike and just put a Chicane Pro on another, I would say the are about the same softness,
> but not near as soft as the Avatar.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

beertech said:


> Thats great info thanks. so does the roman evo and chicane have enough padding to smooth out the road. i tryed a friends roman pro and every bump felt like i was getting hit with a hammer. would you recomend the the chicane or the evo pro, does one have a smaller sweet spot than another,


The Romin is very sensitive to adjustment, I didn't like it until I found the correct angle or "sweet spot" and then I loved it.
For me the Romin Evo is more comfortable than the Romin because of the narrowed 'nose", not so much because of the additional padding.
It takes awhile to break in your sit bones no matter what saddle you decide on so give it some time, and don't forget good quality shorts or bibs.
If I had to pick one I would go with the Romin Evo Expert only because I have not had a chance to ride my Chicane yet (It was 2 degrees here today)
Its cheaper than the Chicane and you do not need a special seat post or clamp to accept a carbon railed saddle.

Good Luck!


----------



## George M

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> The Romin is very sensitive to adjustment, I didn't like it until I found the correct angle or "sweet spot" and then I loved it.
> For me the Romin Evo is more comfortable than the Romin because of the narrowed 'nose", not so much because of the additional padding.
> *It takes awhile to break in your sit bones no matter what saddle you decide on so give it some time*, and don't forget good quality shorts or bibs.
> If I had to pick one I would go with the Romin Evo Expert only because I have not had a chance to ride my Chicane yet (It was 2 degrees here today)
> Its cheaper than the Chicane and you do not need a special seat post or clamp to accept a carbon railed saddle.
> 
> Good Luck!


That answered my question as well, thanks Stumpjumper. I sure hope this Toupe works.


----------



## AvantDale

I really liked my Romin. I wish the nose was 30mm shorter.


----------

